# Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht



## Angler9999 (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

für das Spinnangeln mit Jigs ca 10gr. habe ich bereits viel über die Red Arc 10300 gelesen. (Suchfunktion)  Leider sind die meisten Antworten so ähnlich wie 

"Mein Kumpel hat sie" 
"Ich kenn jemand der unzufireden ist
"
Irgendwie für mich nicht richtige Aussagen.
Wer kann mir genau über die Rolle etwas negatives oder positives berichten.

Für 69 Euro denk ich, ist die nicht verkehrt..(?) Oft wird sie mit teureren Rollen in einem Atemzug benannt. Soweit ich weiß hat sie auch einen Wormshaft.

schon mal danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Laurin13 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Gut is sie auf jedenfall!
Hab sie selbst,aber ich würd die 10200 nehmen jenachdem was du für eine rute hast.


----------



## murph (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

hallo,

ich habe die 10300 und 10400, fische beide mit powerpro geflecht (durch das wormshaft getriebe haben die rollen eine super schnurverlegung was dünnes geflecht angeht. meine 10300er fische ich mit 0,13 pp und die 10400er mit 0,15 pp). bin bis dato super zufrieden mit den rollen, es soll wohl sonntagsrollen geben, zwecks gerausche und "sand" im getriebe, welches ich aber nicht bestätigen kann.

ein kumpel von mir hat seit kurzem auch eine 10300er und ist auch bestens zufrieden. gelegentlich mal ölen // fetten etc. und alles wird gut.


ich nutze die beiden rollen für alles was mit kunstköder zu tun hat und würde sie dir vorbehaltlos empfehlen.



mfg


----------



## Hunter79 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Moin,

ich hab 1x10300 und  2x10400,bin sehr zu frieden. Ich nehme sie haupsächlich zum zander fischen.
Hab die 400 auch schon zum mefo fischen genommen.
Ich benutz sie schon gut 3 jahre und hab keine probleme mit ihr:k
Hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen...

Gruß,


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich habe die 10400 und benutze sie zum Feedern, Grundangeln, Spinnen Hecht, Zander und Forelle.

Super Rolle. 2 Jahre habe ich sie jetzt.


----------



## spin89 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Habe die 3000er bin damti auch soweit zufrieden nur vom Salzwasser solltest du die red arcs fernhalten. Gruss spin89


----------



## Fabiasven (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Wir haben sie in allen größen und sind sehr zufrieden. Die Bremse arbeit einwandfrei, Schnur wird super aufgespult. Ich nehme sie eigentlich für alles, Feeder-, Grund-und Spinangeln. In Verbindung mit ner guten Schnur und ner tollen Rute einfach Klasse.


----------



## Knigge007 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Moin,

ich habe das 10200er Modell seit Dezember und bin auch vollends zufrieden !

Ansonsten gibts ja noch die Ryobi Applause die bekommst du hier aktuell http://bac-shop.de/shop/article_1D-A850-025/Ryobi-Applause.html?pse=coa zu nem Super Preis.... je nach Modell sogar billiegr als die RedArc.


Glaub die RedArcs sind Nachbauten von der Applause oder Ryobi Zauber.


----------



## Fabiasven (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich glaube eher das die Ryobi Applause ein abklatsch der RedArc ist.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das die Ryobi Applause ein abklatsch der RedArc ist.


 


Vorallem wenn es die Zauber schon viel länger gibt als die Arc. 

Zauber = Red Arc
Applause= Blue Arc und die anderen Farben

Im Shop hat die Red Arc immer einen guten Eíndruck gemacht, lief auch schön leicht, schönes Äußeres. Leider habe ich keine, ich brauche für eine Rute nicht zwei Rollen. :c


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Ein_Angler (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Knigge007 hat recht die Red arc ist der Abklatsch nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Lorenz (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das die Ryobi Applause ein abklatsch der RedArc ist.



Schreibt doch nicht so ein Quatsch der hier schon gefühlte 4934392432794  richtiggestellt wurde...

Ich habe eine Spro Blue Arc und drei Ryobi Applause.Die sind baugleich.

Ryobi Zauber und Red Arc sind wohl identisch.
Es gibt aber nochmehr Rollen die der Applause bzw. Zauber entsprechen.Guckt doch einfach mal in der Suche!


Die Applause kostet 50-65 Euro,je nach Größe.Viel mehr würde ich auf keinen Fall zahlen! 
Ich bin mit den Applause absolut zufrieden und sehe vorerst für mich persönlich keine Notwendigkeit etwas teureres zu kaufen.
Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den ersten Kommentar "Die Red/Blue Arc ist total schlecht,die Twinpower ist viel besser!".Jeder der preislich so verschiedene Rollen ernsthaft vergleicht disqualifiziert sich doch selbst! Dennoch kommt es immer wieder vor |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:





Edit:
Schirmer hat die Applause gerade im Angebot.Gerlinger glaube ich auch...
Bode hatte sie letztes Jahr auch mal für den oben genannten Preis.Keine Ahnung wie es derzeit aussieht.


----------



## Fabiasven (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Schreibt doch nicht so ein Quatsch der hier schon gefühlte 4934392432794  richtiggestellt wurde...


Ruhig Brauner, ganz langsam. Ich hab hier auch schon das gegenteil gelesen. Ist mir auch völlig Hupe.


----------



## Lorenz (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch schon das gegenteil gelesen.



...und je öfter sowas geschrieben wird,desto mehr Leute nehmen das halt so auf.Das geht dann so wie bei "Stille Post" und wenn dann alles verdreht und durcheinander gebracht wird hilft das letztendlich keinem.Deswegen nehms mir nicht übel 

Die Arcs sind halt definitiv nicht einfach ein Abklatsch/Kopie von den Ryobi und erst recht nicht umgekehrt.Das Getriebe bei den Red Arc/Zauber ist auch ein anderes wie bei Applause/Blue Arc.Preislich liegen erstere höher.


----------



## la_familia_ (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

mir is beim Mefofischen einfach mal die Kurbel ohne Vorwarnung gebrochen. Da war die Rolle 6 Monate alt. Danach wurde sie eingeschickt. Nach 4 Monaten kam denn die Antwort das sie nicht repariert werden kann und somit gutgeschrieben wird. Hieß das ich ne neue bekam. Wollt sie aber nich mehr haben und bin mit meinen lieben Tackledealer so einig geworden das ich mir was anderes aussuche dafür:q:q

ich würd sie mir nicht mehr kaufen!! Schon alleine wegen der Zeit die sie in Belgien rum lungerte!!


----------



## Lorenz (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



la_familia_ schrieb:


> mir is beim Mefofischen einfach mal die Kurbel ohne Vorwarnung gebrochen.



Wo denn?
Hast du mal nen Bild? 
Das tät hier sicher einige interessieren


----------



## Fabiasven (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Da hast Du wohl recht.

Griff gebrochen? Einzelfälle gibts immer. Würde mir die immer wieder holen. Das Geld ist sie mir wert. Mein Gerätehändler und gleichzeitig 1. Vorsitzender vom Verein war auch nie so begeistert. Mittlerweile gefällt sie ihm immer mehr und er hat sie sogar ins Programm genommen.


----------



## la_familia_ (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

da hab ich kein bild von. mein gerätehändler is auch frontmann im verein, klar hat man einzelfälle. die zweite die ich habe is ja auch ok. nur eben diese wartezeit bis die rolle endlich abgeschrieben wurde war zu heftig. kuputt gehen kann immer was, aber denn muss die firma bestes geben und ausm Ars*h kommen...

innen in der kurbel eben, son vierkantbolzen..was weiß ich wie man den nennt. ich sitz hier nich mit der beschreibung:q:q:q


----------



## Khaane (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Die Arc ist nicht schlecht, aber es gibt gleich gute oder bessere Alternativen in der Preisklasse.

- Tica Splendor
- ABU Cardinal/Sorön 
- Ikon Racer
etc.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Wo gibt es denn eine Sorön für 70-80€? ;+
Würde mich brennend interessieren. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich hab zwei RedArc 10400 innerhalb eines Jahres kaputtgefischt. Bei der ersten hat das Schnurlaufröllchen komplett blockiert und bei der zweiten hat sich das normale Kurbeln nach einiger Zeit so angehört als wären Sandkörner im Getriebe.
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "Musst Du zerlegen und Fetten/Ölen!". Ich erwarte von einer nagelneuen Rolle das sie funktioniert und nicht das ich sie zuerst zerlegen und warten muss.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei RedArc 10400 innerhalb eines Jahres kaputtgefischt. Bei der ersten hat das Schnurlaufröllchen komplett blockiert und bei der zweiten hat sich das normale Kurbeln nach einiger Zeit so angehört als wären Sandkörner im Getriebe.
> Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "Musst Du zerlegen und Fetten/Ölen!". Ich erwarte von einer nagelneuen Rolle das sie funktioniert und nicht das ich sie zuerst zerlegen und warten muss.



Die Geschichte kenn ich irgendwoher -  mh, mal nachdenken; 

Ach ja. 
Mir ist das gleiche passiert - auch mit zwei 10400ern, nur  innerhalb von 9 Monaten. Nachdem sich die erste anhörte wie ne Pfeffermühle, die Split zermahlt hab ich sie zum Händler zurückgebracht. Da hatte ich sie vielleicht 3 Monate im Einsatz. Wurde zwar ohne Meckern getauscht, leider war das Ersatzmodell innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate trotz fetten, ölen, wieder fetten, wieder ölen auch "durch". 

Fazit: Die letzte Arc liegt hier noch rum. Ich nehm sie nur noch zum Angeln auf Köfis und zum Grundangeln. 

Zum Spinnangeln würde ich mir keine mehr kaufen.

Beste Grüße, 

Markus

PS: @ Christian, wo hast Du deine Arcs denn gekauft?


----------



## Fabiasven (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Dann will ich mal hoffen das meine durchhält, ist ne Jubiläumsrolle


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich hab meine damals vom angelcenter-kassel gekauft; die erste hat nach ~2 Wochen den Geist aufgegeben, wurde dann nach Anfrage eingeschickt und umgetauscht und die neue hat sich nach ein paar Tagen schon wie eine Kaffeemaschine angehört. Die wurde dann von mir fachgerecht entsorgt und seitdem ist das Thema RedArc für mich durch.


----------



## aic-tom (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich habe ne 10300 zum Forellenfischen, bis jetzt läuft sie top!

Nur mal so zur schlechten Qualität, ich bin ein Shimano-Fetischist, hab mir vor ein paar Wochen eine Stradic 3000 GTM geholt, die war aus der Verpackung heraus sch...! Denke das Kugellager defekt sind, da sie extrem schwer läuft und richtig laut ist!


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "Musst Du zerlegen und Fetten/Ölen!". Ich erwarte von einer nagelneuen Rolle das sie funktioniert und nicht das ich sie zuerst zerlegen und warten muss.


 
Seh ich genau so ... Zumindest wenn sie noch neu ist.


Danke für die Antworten. Salzwassertauglich ist sie nicht.
Das mit dem Getriebe ist das Gerücht das ich über dritte oft gehört habe. Jetzt aus erster Hand.

Aber ich habe auch gutes hier gelesen.

Im Vergleich Penn Sargus 3000 zur Red Arc 10300
Was sagt ihr dazu?
Die Penn liegt in der gleichen Preisklasse und ist salzwassertauglich (=geschützter vor Dreck)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



aic-tom schrieb:


> Ich habe ne 10300 zum Forellenfischen, bis jetzt läuft sie top!
> 
> Nur mal so zur schlechten Qualität, ich bin ein Shimano-Fetischist, hab mir vor ein paar Wochen eine Stradic 3000 GTM geholt, die war aus der Verpackung heraus sch...! Denke das Kugellager defekt sind, da sie extrem schwer läuft und richtig laut ist!


Montagsmodelle kann und wird es immer geben; sowas kommt vor. Aber wenn ich mir die Anzahl der negativen Meldungen über die Red Arc hier durchlese, dann arbeiten die bei Spro anscheinend nur von Montag bis Dienstag.


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Montagsmodelle kann und wird es immer geben; sowas kommt vor. Aber wenn ich mir die Anzahl der negativen Meldungen über die Red Arc hier durchlese, dann arbeiten die bei Spro anscheinend nur von Montag bis Dienstag.



Es könnte aber auch dran liegen dass von den Arcs sehr viel mehr Rollen verkauft wurden als von Modellen anderer Herstellern was dann trotz gleicher oder sogar niedrigem Anteil der defekten Rollen in Prozent im Vergleich zu diesen anderen Herstellern trotzdem zu einer sehr hohen Zahl von Meldungen zu defekten Arcs in Foren führen kann. 

Wenn man dann noch die "qualifizierten" Fremdmeldungen (der Großonkel meines Vaters hatte auch mal ne defekte Arc) oder Scheindefekte (Rolle wurde vom  Auto überfahren) mit dazu nimmt und dann noch die Meldungen von Usern die je nach Verlauf des Threads eine andere Meinung haben als noch vor 2 Tagen dann können ganz beträchtliche Zahlen zusammenkommen obwohl es sich um ein gutes Produkt handelt.... 

Ich selber traue mir aus diesem Grund nicht zu aus der Anzahl an Meldungen ein Urteil über die Qualität der Arc´s zu fällen. Dazu müßte man mehr wissen wie z.B. wieviele Arcs wurden verkauft und müßte auch genaueres über die "Defekte" wissen.

Meine persönliche Erfahrung, die nicht unbedingt richtig sein muß, ist wenn eine Arc erst mal gesund angekommt und keine Defekt aufweist wie z.B.schon leichte Schleifgeräusche dann hält sich im Normalfall auch eine Zeit wenn man sie richtig einsetzt und die Chance bei einem Supersonderangebot eine schon von vornherein defekte Rolle zu bekommen sind leider sehr hoch.

Die Arcs mit Wormshaft (Red und Blue 9000er)  laufen solange gut wie sie  zum einen gut geschmiert sind und zum anderen  nicht überbeansprucht sprich mit zu schweren Ködern oder Hängerlösen "geärgert" werden. Mit sehr dünnen und weichen geflochtenen Schnüren verursachen mehr Tüdel als etwas teurere Rollen von Daiwa oder Shimano.

Die Blue+BlackArcs mit Excenter (7000+8000er) kommen meist auch mit diesen schweren Ködern gut zurecht solange sie gut geschmiert sind. Bei sehr dünnen geflochtenen Schnüren hatte ich öfters das Problem des einscheindens bzw. verklemmens.

Die Bremse ist bei allen Arcs gleich und meiner Meinung nach gut und fein dosierbar und man kann die Spulen von Red-, Black- und Blue Arc untereinander austauschen solange man die gleiche Größe hat.

Ich selber habe eine zeitlang beim Posen- und Spinnfischen  mit 6 Blue, Black und Red Arcs geangelt. Bis auf eine habe ich diese Arc  alle verkauft und durch Modelle von Shimano, Daiwa und Abu ersetzt. 

Nicht weil sie alle defekt waren oder ich total unzufrieden war. Nach zwei Defekten, an denen ich aber nicht  ganz unschuldig war, habe ich mir zwei  höherwertige Rollen von Abu (Sorön) und Shimano (Rarenium) gekauft die vieles einfach besser können (Wicklung und Lauf) und meist auch leichter sind als die Arcs. Dann wurde der Rest nach und nach ausgetauscht. Ob die Neuen jetzt auch viel länger halten muß die Zukunft zeigen.

Ob einem dieses Mehr einen Aufpreis von 50-100 € pro Rolle wert ist muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Angler9999 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Erfahrung, die nicht unbedingt richtig sein muß, ist wenn eine Arc erst mal gesund angekommt und keine Defekt aufweist wie z.B.schon leichte Schleifgeräusche dann hält sich im Normalfall auch eine Zeit wenn man sie richtig einsetzt.
> 
> Die Arcs mit Wormshaft (Red und Blue 9000er) laufen* solange gut wie sie zum einen gut geschmiert sind und zum anderen nicht überbeansprucht sprich mit zu schweren Ködern oder Hängerlösen "geärgert" werden. Mit sehr dünnen und weichen geflochtenen Schnüren verursachen mehr Tüdel als etwas teurere Rollen von Daiwa oder Shimano.*
> 
> ...


 


OK Danke, ich habe keine Lust nach jedem Angeln die Rollen zu fetten und das bereits im Neuzustand.
meine dünnen Schnüre schone ich dann wohl mal... und benutze dann weiter meine beiden Solstace 2500. Mit denen bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Solange die den Dienst tun bleiben sie noch... und meine Exori sowieso...

Nächste alternative wäre dann das Angebot Technium für 74,99 €.  *Brauche nur jemand, der sie für mich bei Moritz KK kauft und mir zuschickt.*

Danke nochmal an alle.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch dran liegen dass von den Arcs sehr viel mehr Rollen verkauft wurden als von Modellen anderer Herstellern was dann trotz gleicher oder sogar niedrigem Anteil der defekten Rollen in Prozent im Vergleich zu diesen anderen Herstellern trotzdem zu einer sehr hohen Zahl von Meldungen zu defekten Arcs in Foren führen kann.


Ich bezweifle das mehr Red Arc als Seido, Exage, Blue Arc, ... verkauft werden.



> Wenn man dann noch die "qualifizierten" Fremdmeldungen (der Großonkel meines Vaters hatte auch mal ne defekte Arc) oder Scheindefekte (Rolle wurde vom  Auto überfahren) mit dazu nimmt und dann noch die Meldungen von Usern die je nach Verlauf des Threads eine andere Meinung haben als noch vor 2 Tagen dann können ganz beträchtliche Zahlen zusammenkommen obwohl es sich um ein gutes Produkt handelt....


Klar. Immerhin schreiben sämtliche Angelzeitschriften das die Red Arc die beste Rolle ihrer Preisklasse ist. Mit einer Technium, Seido, Sorön, .. ist man bei weitem besser beraten als mit einer Red Arc.



> Ich selber traue mir aus diesem Grund nicht zu aus der Anzahl an Meldungen ein Urteil über die Qualität der Arc´s zu fällen. Dazu müßte man mehr wissen wie z.B. wieviele Arcs wurden verkauft und müßte auch genaueres über die "Defekte" wissen.


Lies doch mal hier im Forum nach. Es sind immer die gleichen Probleme die auftreten. Entweder sie hört sich an wie eine Kaffeemühle oder das Schnurlaufröllchen verabschiedet sich ziemlich schnell.



> Die Arcs mit Wormshaft (Red und Blue 9000er)  laufen solange gut wie sie  zum einen gut geschmiert sind und zum anderen  nicht überbeansprucht sprich mit zu schweren Ködern oder Hängerlösen "geärgert" werden. Mit sehr dünnen und weichen geflochtenen Schnüren verursachen mehr Tüdel als etwas teurere Rollen von Daiwa oder Shimano.


Wieso soll ich eine Rolle schmieren? Meine 4000er Seido FA hab ich seit drei Jahren und die wurde noch nie geschmiert/gefettet. Und wieso sollte ich eine 10400 Red Arc nicht zum Lösen von Hängern oder werfen schwererer Köder verwenden? Das ist eine 4000er Rolle und wenn sie das nicht aushält, dann ist sie ********.



> Die Bremse ist bei allen Arcs gleich und meiner Meinung nach gut und fein dosierbar [..]


"fein dosierbar"?! Bei den beiden Red Arcs die ich persönlich gefischt habe und bei den geschätzten 5 Stück die ich mal in der Hand hatte, gab es zwei Bremseinstellungen: Auf und Zu. Dazwischen konnte man drehen und da hat sich exakt gar nichts fühlbar geändert.
Bei den Red Arcs gibt es zwei Anwenderfälle:
1.) Die, die eine gute erwischen und damit glücklich werden und
2.) die, die eins der vielen Montagsmodelle haben und nur Probleme damit haben.
Abgesehen von der penetranten Lobdudelei in Foren und Angelzeitschriften gibt es keinen Grund der für die Red Arc spricht (zumal sie stocksch**l aussieht und im Winter unangenehm in der Hand liegt). Jemandem eine Red Arc zu empfehlen ist vergleichbar als würde man ihm ein Los der Glücksspirale schenken. Das kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht.


----------



## heuki1983 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Habe ne 10200 und ne 10300 ....

Bin voll zufrieden, benutze beide zum Spinnfischen...

Für mich in der Preisklasse eine der besten Rollen ;-)

Gruß


----------



## heuki1983 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ölen und fetten brauchte ich auch noch nix ...

Die laufen 1A ...

Und zu der Bremse, und du hattest wirklich ne Red arc in der Hand??  ^^

Finde die Bremsen Top ...  Die kann man sehr wohl fein einstellen ;-)

Frage mich wirklich wie man auf so einen mist kommt ^^

Es gibt nur Bremse auf und zu ... ???

Völliger Quatsch !!!  Wie gesagt in der Preisklasse eigentlich fast unschlagbar ^^


----------



## JerkerHH (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

|good:

So sehe ich das auch !!!!!

Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Achso. Dann sind die ganzen Threads hier, in denen Probleme mit der Red Arc beschrieben werden, nur Phantasien und Hirngespinste? Na gut das wenigstens einer sachlich bleibt.


----------



## Besorger (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

gut das ich das nich fragen musste werde mich aber wohl für die blue arc entscheiden


----------



## Angler9999 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Achso. Dann sind die ganzen Threads hier, in denen Probleme mit der Red Arc beschrieben werden, nur Phantasien und Hirngespinste? Na gut das wenigstens einer sachlich bleibt.


 
Ne,  aber bei den Red ARcs gibt es warscheinlich eine große Montagsserie oder ne große Toleranz.


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ne,  aber bei den Red ARcs gibt es warscheinlich eine große Montagsserie oder ne große Toleranz.



So groß kan die Serie auch nicht sein, die Problematik zieht sich doch schon Jahre hin. 

Toleranzen bei maschineler Fertigung sollten sich aber stark in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Angler9999 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> So groß kan die Serie auch nicht sein, die Problematik zieht sich doch schon Jahre hin.
> 
> Toleranzen bei maschineler Fertigung sollten sich aber stark in Grenzen halten.


 

Dann weiß ich auch nicht....

Jetzt ist die Sache eh vergessen. Auf ein Glücksspiel lasse ich mich nicht ein.

Da Moritz in KK die Technium für 74,99 € hat ist die Frage eh vollständig vorbei.

Hab nur keinen, der mir dort die Rolle kauft.....#d


----------



## KHof (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Auch wenn es sich erledigt hat: Gegen die Bremse meiner beiden 4000er konnte man nichts sagen.
Zwar auch beide innerhalb eines Jahres durchgebracht und mich mit Perücken rumgeärgert aber die Bremsen waren alle top.

Klaus


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das mehr Red Arc als Seido, Exage, Blue Arc, ... verkauft werden.



Wenn Du genaue Zahlen hast dann raus damit ... #6

Ich habe nur geschrieben solange man diese Zahlen nicht kennt ist es schwierig zu sagen ob die Defektrate jetzt hoch oder niedrig ist. 

Darüberhinaus kenne ich zwei Händler die die Exage aufgrund der hohen Rückläuferzahl aus dem Programm genommen haben während die Arcs nachwievor noch zu haben sind - Zufall?



christian36 schrieb:


> Klar. Immerhin schreiben sämtliche Angelzeitschriften das die Red Arc die beste Rolle ihrer Preisklasse ist. Mit einer Technium, Seido, Sorön, .. ist man bei weitem besser beraten als mit einer Red Arc.



Sorön und Technium sind, von irgendwelchen Moritzangeboten mal ausgenommen eine andere Preisklasse und haben auch so ihre Macken und ob die Seido wirklich  besser ist und den Namen Seido (Präzesion) wirklich verdient hat da habe ich, nachdem ich im Urlaub  damit gefischt habe, so meine Zweifel ... 



christian36 schrieb:


> Lies doch mal hier im Forum nach. Es sind immer die gleichen Probleme die auftreten. Entweder sie hört sich an wie eine Kaffeemühle oder das Schnurlaufröllchen verabschiedet sich ziemlich schnell.



Getriebe und Schnurlaufröllchen sind bei  Rollen die Sachen die am schnellsten kaputt gehen - also nichts aussergewöhnliches. Bei Shimano kommt noch der Schnurfangbügel mit dazu ... 



christian36 schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich eine Rolle schmieren? Meine 4000er Seido FA hab ich seit drei Jahren und die wurde noch nie geschmiert/gefettet. Und wieso sollte ich eine 10400 Red Arc nicht zum Lösen von Hängern oder werfen schwererer Köder verwenden? Das ist eine 4000er Rolle und wenn sie das nicht aushält, dann ist sie ********.



Die Schmierung ist der Schwachpunkt der Arcs - richtig. Deshalb habe ich meine nach einigen Reinfällen immer da gekauft wo ich sie ausprobieren konnte und die liefen dann ohne Nachschmierung.Das wieso hat mir mal ein Händler so erklärt dass die Arcs in verschiedenen Werken produziert werden und es in manchen öfters als bei anderen zu "Schmiermittelknappheit" kommt und dann einfach die Menge pro Rolle reduziert wird.

Was das Problem mit den Hängern angeht gilt dies nur für die RedArc. Dies liegt am Wormshaft und das möchte ich auch nicht keiner anderen Rolle der Preisklasse unter 100 € ausprobieren die über ein solches Getriebe verfügt. Deshalb gibt es die RedArc, im Gegensatz zur BlueARc, auch nur bis zur 4000er. 



christian36 schrieb:


> "fein dosierbar"?! Bei den beiden Red Arcs die ich persönlich gefischt habe und bei den geschätzten 5 Stück die ich mal in der Hand hatte, gab es zwei Bremseinstellungen: Auf und Zu. Dazwischen konnte man drehen und da hat sich exakt gar nichts fühlbar geändert.



Dann waren die Rollen defekt. Die Bremse der Arcs bewegt sich auf Technium Nivau. Da scheintst Du wirklich der einzige mit diesem Problem zu sein.



christian36 schrieb:


> Bei den Red Arcs gibt es zwei Anwenderfälle:
> 1.) Die, die eine gute erwischen und damit glücklich werden und
> 2.) die, die eins der vielen Montagsmodelle haben und nur Probleme damit haben.
> Abgesehen von der penetranten Lobdudelei in Foren und Angelzeitschriften gibt es keinen Grund der für die Red Arc spricht (zumal sie stocksch**l aussieht und im Winter unangenehm in der Hand liegt). Jemandem eine Red Arc zu empfehlen ist vergleichbar als würde man ihm ein Los der Glücksspirale schenken. Das kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht.



Das ist richtig. Hatte ich aber so auch geschrieben. Allerdings stellt sich dann wieder die Frage ob die Anzahl der Rollen, die gleich vom Kauf an defekt sind prozentual hoch oder niedrig ist  ...   Meine erste Rarenium, die ich gekauft habe, war leider auch defekt - Kratzen im Getriebe....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus kenne ich zwei Händler die die Exage aufgrund der hohen Rückläuferzahl aus dem Programm genommen haben während die Arcs nachwievor noch zu haben sind - Zufall?


Nein. Kundenbelaberung. Genauso wie von einigen Händlern erzählt wird das sie ihre Penn-Rollen aus dem Programm genommen haben, weil ständig Reklamationen kamen.
Die Red Arc verkauft sich aufgrund ihrer (gehypten) Popularität besser als eine Exage.




> Sorön und Technium sind, von irgendwelchen Moritzangeboten mal ausgenommen eine andere Preisklasse und haben auch so ihre Macken und ob die Seido wirklich  besser ist und den Namen Seido (Präzesion) wirklich verdient hat da habe ich, nachdem ich im Urlaub  damit gefischt habe, so meine Zweifel ...


Welche nachvollziehbaren Macken hat z. B. die Technium oder Seido? Also keine Einzelfälle, sondern in vergleichbarer Häufigkeit wie die Red Arc?




> Getriebe und Schnurlaufröllchen sind bei  Rollen die Sachen die am schnellsten kaputt gehen - also nichts ausergewöhnliches.


Am schnellsten schon, ja. Aber nicht innerhalb von wenigen Wochen bzw. Tagen. Und nicht in der Häufigkeit.



> Die Schmierung ist der Schwachpunkt der Arcs - richtig. Allerdings habe ich auch Arcs gehabt die nie geschmiert werden mußten.


Sei Dir vergönnt das Du Glück hast (meine ich ehrlich!). Ich lasse mich aber nicht auf irgendwelche Zufallskäufe ein.



> Dann waren die Rollen defekt. Die Bremse der Arcs bewegt sich auf Technium Nivau.


Kann durchaus sein. Nur hatte ich noch keine Red Arc die was getaugt hat.




> Das ist richtig. Hatte ich aber so auch geschrieben. Allerdings stellt sich dann wieder die Frage ob die Anzahl der Rollen, die gleich vom Kauf an defekt sind prozentual hoch oder niedrig ist


Du hast angefangen die Verkaufszahlen zu erwähnen, nicht ich. Fakt ist nach wie vor das der Kauf einer Red Arc einem Glücksspieles gleicht. Wer eine besitzt die funktioniert, dem sei das vergönnt! Ich würde nur nie jemandem eine Rolle empfehlen bei der es nur die Zustände "Hammergeil!" oder "Schrott!" gibt.


----------



## aic-tom (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Hatte letze Woche mal alle drei Modelle Red, Blue und Black in 10300 beim Gerätehändler in der Hand, man merkt den Unterschied zwischen den Modellen eindeutig, die Red ist die beste aus diesen Dreien! Kost dafür auch n paar Euro mehr!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



aic-tom schrieb:


> Hatte letze Woche mal alle drei Modelle Red, Blue und Black in 10300 beim Gerätehändler in der Hand, man merkt den Unterschied zwischen den Modellen eindeutig, die Red ist die beste aus diesen Dreien! Kost dafür auch n paar Euro mehr!



Vielleicht im Laden... 

Kannst ja mal schauen, wieviele Problemschilderungen es zur Blue Arc ohne Wormshaft hier im Board gibt...


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nein. Kundenbelaberung. Genauso wie von einigen Händlern erzählt wird das sie ihre Penn-Rollen aus dem Programm genommen haben, weil ständig Reklamationen kamen.
> Die Red Arc verkauft sich aufgrund ihrer (gehypten) Popularität besser als eine Exage.



Wenn die Red Arc so gehypte wird wie Du sagst und womit Du auch nicht so ganz unrecht hast stellt sich die Frage ob die Verkaufszahlen nicht vielleicht doch stark auseinander klaffen ...  

Davon mal abgesehen wieso so sollte er ausgerechnet dieses Model aus dem Sortiment nehmen und die anderen Shimanos aber weiterverkaufen - macht keinen Sinn... Wenn Du hier aber auch in anderen Foren ließt wirst Du feststellen dass es einigen Ärger mit dem Getriebe der Exage gibt vorallem wenn die Rollen zu schwereren Fischen eingesetzt werden.




christian36 schrieb:


> Welche nachvollziehbaren Macken hat z. B. die Technium oder Seido? Also keine Einzelfälle, sondern in vergleichbarer Häufigkeit wie die Red Arc?



Technium: Schnurlaufröllchen und Kurbellagerung
Seido: Verarbeitung!!! Kurbel schon nach kurzem Einsatz mit viel Spiel, Bremse und Schnurverlegung auf Exagenivau.



christian36 schrieb:


> Am schnellsten schon, ja. Aber nicht innerhalb von wenigen Wochen bzw. Tagen. Und nicht in der Häufigkeit.



Das sind dann meist Rollen die schon von Anfang an defekt waren die Käufer haben dies nur nicht bemerkt weil sie z.B. das leise Kratzen für normal gehalten haben. Ob die Anzahl wirklich größer ist wie bei anderen Herstellern ist ja leider nicht klärbar...




christian36 schrieb:


> Sei Dir vergönnt das Du Glück hast (meine ich ehrlich!). Ich lasse mich aber nicht auf irgendwelche Zufallskäufe ein.



Dann gibt es aber viele Glückspilze hier im Forum ... 




christian36 schrieb:


> Du hast angefangen die Verkaufszahlen zu erwähnen, nicht ich. Fakt ist nach wie vor das der Kauf einer Red Arc einem Glücksspieles gleicht. Wer eine besitzt die funktioniert, dem sei das vergönnt! Ich würde nur nie jemandem eine Rolle empfehlen bei der es nur die Zustände "Hammergeil!" oder "Schrott!" gibt.



Ich habe die Verkaufszahlen deshalb erwähnt weil es eben ein Unterschied ist ob von 1000 Stück eines Models 30 defekt sind oder von 100 Stück eines anderen Models 10. Außerdem ist es ja bekannt dass sich schlechte Bewertungen über ein Modell um ein vielfaches schneller verbreiten als gute. 

Deshalb sollte man vorsichtig sein eine Rolle pauschal nach Foreneinträgen bewertet.

Und mal eherlich wenn es wirklich ein solches Glückspiel wäre eine intakte Rolle zu bekommen würde kein Händler die Rolle mehr verkaufen und Spro hätte längst den Vertrieb eingestellt weil es sich nicht mehr rechnen würde ...


----------



## KHof (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Keine Sorge, die hat sich gelohnt.
Es gibt doch immernoch Leute die das Teil verteidigen bis aufs Blut.


Klaus


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich gebs auch auf.  Mit scheuklappentragenden Usern zu diskutieren ist vergleichbar als würde man mit einer Daunenfeder auf einem Amboss einschlagen. Kann man zwar machen, aber bringt nichts.
Die Red Arc war, ist und bleibt ein Glückskauf.


----------



## Besorger (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

ich mein der christian36 redet alle rollen schelcht   hab ein tröt für dich übrigens bei junganglerfragen!!!!probieren .....


----------



## TRANSformator (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



KHof schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die hat sich gelohnt.
> Es gibt doch immernoch Leute die das Teil verteidigen bis aufs Blut.
> 
> 
> Klaus



Nur ganz kurz, weil mir meine Zeit zu schade ist. Das hat mit  verteidigen bis aufs Blut nichts zu tun. Es gibt nunmal Leute, die mit  der Red Arc und Konsorten sehr gut zufrieden sind und keinerlei Probleme  haben/hatten. So gehts mir ja auch mit meinem Bündel Arcs. Ich habe aber auch Rollen von Shimano, mit denen ich gut zufrieden bin. Hier im Thread kann ich nun auch keine wirkliche Tendenz erkennen, die Mehrheit ist begeistert und zufrieden. Eine Kleinstgruppe mäkelt an der Rolle rum. Das sind doch in der Regel immer dieselben, die sich dafür dann bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit ereifern und Kritik üben. Nach vielen Aussagen nehme ich einige dieser Meinungen garnicht mehr ernst. Teilweise geprägt von Industriegläubigkeit. Den Wahrheitsgehalt einiger Aussagen zweifel ich mittlerweile auch stark an. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass mancher Kritiker die Arc nur vom Lesen aus dem Netz und ggf. vom Kurbeln aus dem Laden kennt und hier einfach nur mitreden will.
Wenn hier jemand ankommt, den ich aus vielen anderen Threads auch nur als stichelnden Querulanten kennengelernt habe und hier dann behauptet, bei der Bremse der Arc gäbe es nur "auf und zu", ist die Glaubhaftigkeit dieser Person für mich dahin. Wer die Arc wirklich in der Hand und vll auch mal gefischt hat, weiß, dass die Bremse der Arc durchaus gut dosierbar ist. Laut eigener Aussage war dies bei allen 5 Arcs so, die derjenige in der Hand hatte. Wie hoch ist denn da die Wahrscheinlichkeit? Da kommt für mich nur noch eine unzureichende Feinfühligkeit, gefälschte Arcs auf nem asiatischen Basar oder eben die Tatsache in Betracht, dass mir da jemand Mist erzählt. Soll sich jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden. Ich habs getan.

Grüße


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Besorger schrieb:


> ich mein der christian36 redet alle rollen schelcht


Du bist ein Lügner und ich erwarte das Du Dich für Deine Unterstellung entschuldigst.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz, weil mir meine Zeit zu schade ist. Das hat mit  verteidigen bis aufs Blut nichts zu tun.


Doch. Wie soll man sonst das penetrante Abstreiten von bekannten Problemen bezeichnen (nicht nur in diesem Forum, sondern in etlichen anderen auch)?



> Es gibt nunmal Leute, die mit  der Red Arc und Konsorten sehr gut zufrieden sind und keinerlei Probleme  haben/hatten. So gehts mir ja auch mit meinem Bündel Arcs. Ich habe aber auch Rollen von Shimano, mit denen ich gut zufrieden bin.


Sei Dir vergönnt (Ehrlich!).



> Eine Kleinstgruppe mäkelt an der Rolle rum. Das sind doch in der Regel immer dieselben, die sich dafür dann bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit ereifern und Kritik üben.


Gerechtfertigte Kritik wohlgemerkt!



> Teilweise geprägt von Industriegläubigkeit.


Das möchte ich bitte ausführlich erklärt haben.



> Den Wahrheitsgehalt einiger Aussagen zweifel ich mittlerweile auch stark an.


Wenn einer sagt er hat(te) Produkt-A und da war A, B und C defekt, dann kann man das anzweifeln. Wenn ein weiterer User das gleiche sagt, dann sollte man ins Grübeln kommen, aber das sich *alle* Besitzer einer "Montags-RedArc" die exakt gleichen Probleme aus den Fingern saugen, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.



> Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass mancher Kritiker die Arc nur vom Lesen aus dem Netz und ggf. vom Kurbeln aus dem Laden kennt und hier einfach nur mitreden will.


Gibt es garantiert auch; ohne Frage, aber dazu gehöre ich nicht.



> Wenn hier jemand ankommt, den ich aus vielen anderen Threads auch nur als stichelnden Querulanten kennengelernt habe und hier dann behauptet, bei der Bremse der Arc gäbe es nur "auf und zu", ist die Glaubhaftigkeit dieser Person für mich dahin.


Aha. Weil es gibt ja keine RedArc mit schlechter Bremse. Und schon gar keine Montagsmodelle der RedArc.



> Wer die Arc wirklich in der Hand und vll auch mal gefischt hat, weiß, dass die Bremse der Arc durchaus gut dosierbar ist. Laut eigener Aussage war dies bei allen 5 Arcs so, die derjenige in der Hand hatte. Wie hoch ist denn da die Wahrscheinlichkeit? Da kommt für mich nur noch eine unzureichende Feinfühligkeit, gefälschte Arcs auf nem asiatischen Basar oder eben die Tatsache in Betracht, dass mir da jemand Mist erzählt. Soll sich jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden. Ich habs getan.


Sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber Du bist das beste Beispiel für Leute die sich die Finger in die Ohren stecken, die Augen zu machen und zu Singen anfangen wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt und sie keine Argumente mehr haben.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Du bist ein Lügner und ich erwarte das Du Dich für Deine Unterstellung entschuldigst.


Sorry aber wieso sollte er sich entschuldigen.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Doch. Wie soll man sonst das penetrante Abstreiten von bekannten Problemen bezeichnen (nicht nur in diesem Forum, sondern in etlichen anderen auch)?
> 
> 
> Sei Dir vergönnt (Ehrlich!).
> ...


Willst du jetzt hier den ober Lehrer spielen oder was willst du uns damit sagen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Sorry aber wieso sollte er sich entschuldigen.


Weil seine Aussage eine Unterstellung ist, die in keinster Art und Weise zutrifft.


----------



## TRANSformator (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Doch. Wie soll man sonst das penetrante Abstreiten von bekannten Problemen bezeichnen (nicht nur in diesem Forum, sondern in etlichen anderen auch)?
> 
> 
> Sei Dir vergönnt (Ehrlich!).


Auf das Vorgeplänkel verzichte ich jetzt einfach mal.



christian36 schrieb:


> Gerechtfertigte Kritik wohlgemerkt!


Sicher hat die Arc Schwachstellen. Ich gehöre zu denen, die diese Schwachstellen immer offen angesprochen haben. Allerdings nicht in der Häufigkeit, wie du und einige andere es gerne hätten. Da ist die Rede von 50/50....das ist doch Quatsch. Keiner von uns kennt die Zahlen. Nehme ich diesen Thread als Beispiel, sind weit mehr zufrieden und hatten/haben keine Probleme. Die Ausfallrate anhand von Meldungen im Forum abzuschätzen, halte ich für Mist. Wie gesagt, ich halte einige Stellungnahmen für ausgedacht......nur um mitzureden. Auch Statements vonwegen "ich habe gelesen ...." bringen mich nicht weiter. Diese Diskussion haben wir schon zig Mal geführt, wens interessiert, der soll die Suche nutzen.



christian36 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich bitte ausführlich erklärt haben.


Auch dazu hatte ich in der Vergangenheit schon mal was geschrieben, weshalb ich mir das jetzt spare.
Zeit ist Geld......da ich Stundent bin und wenig Geld habe, hab ich logischerweise auch wenig Zeit.




christian36 schrieb:


> Wenn einer sagt er hat(te) Produkt-A und da war A, B und C defekt, dann kann man das anzweifeln. Wenn ein weiterer User das gleiche sagt, dann sollte man ins Grübeln kommen, aber das sich *alle* Besitzer einer "Montags-RedArc" die exakt gleichen Probleme aus den Fingern saugen, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


Siehe ein paar Zeilen höher.




christian36 schrieb:


> Aha. Weil es gibt ja keine RedArc mit schlechter Bremse. Und schon gar keine Montagsmodelle der RedArc.


Dazu hatte ich im letzten Posting schon etwas geschrieben.




christian36 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber Du bist das beste Beispiel für Leute die sich die Finger in die Ohren stecken, die Augen zu machen und zu Singen anfangen wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt und sie keine Argumente mehr haben.


Jeder darf seine Meinung haben. Möchte dich nur darauf hinweisen, dass du gerade eine halbes Jahr dabei bist. Im letzen halben Jahr habe ich nicht wirklich viel geschrieben.
Wenn ich irgendwann aus Diskussionen aussteige, hat das übrigens etwas damit zu tun, weil sich die Diskussion im Kreis dreht und ich meine rare Zeit sinnvoller anlegen kann.

PS: Jetzt steige ich ürbigens auch aus....aus drei Gründen:
1. Der Tacho sagt kurz vor 23 Uhr und ich muss früh raus.
2. Die Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis
3. Wie bereits gesagt, nehme ich dich nach deinem provozierenden Auftreten in anderen Threads und deinen unglaubwürdigen Aussagen zur Bremse der Arc nicht mehr ernst

1+2+3 ergibt, dass ich meine Zeit sinnvoller anlegen kann.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Fabiasven (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Sagt mal, habt Ihr alle zuviel an alten Unterhosen gerochen?

Warum arten solche Fragethreads immer aus? Einfach ne antwort geben basta.

Wenn jemand was über das Verhalten von Kindern wissen will brauch er kein Praktikum im Kindergarten zu machen sondern liest sich diesen Thread durch. 

Das einzige was mir dazu einfallt ist: |peinlich|offtopic|abgelehn
Denkt mal drüber nach|gutenach


----------



## Besorger (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

warum sollte ich mich entschuldigen!ich meine deine kommentare mir gegenüber waren vll nich so krass aber auch nich ohne!und wenn ich was lese wo du schreibs  steht meist die rollen sind mist!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Von "redet alle rollen schelch" auf "steht meist die rollen sind mist". Quantensprünge sind gar nix dagegen.
Wenn ich sage das Produkt-A nichts taugt, dann begründe ich das weil ich selbst schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe. Wenn ich sage das ich glaube das Produkt-A nicht geeignet ist, dann schreibe ich das ich es nicht mit Sicherheit weiß.
Dein Posting im _Junganglerforum_ habe ich gelesen. Du hast *einen* Waller mit der Rolle gefangen und ein anderer hat auch *einen* Waller mit einer anderen Rolle gefangen. Gut gemacht (bei der Größe der Waller meine ich das ernst!). Willst Dich jetzt drauf verlassen das die Rollen auch einen kampfstarken Waller bei Strömung aushalten und woher willst Du wissen das die Rolle noch viel mehr verträgt? Kannst Dich ja mal im Wallerforum, Saarwaller, Neckarwaller, .. anmelden und da nachfragen ob die Rolle wallertauglich ist.
Kleiner Hinweis: Weil sie einen Waller überlebt hat, ist sie noch lange nicht zum gezielten Wallerfischen brauchbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

#d#d

Jedes Posting wird zerpflückt, zerredet und dem Erdboden gleichgemacht um ja nur das letzte Wort zu haben. . . .


Fakt ist, es gibt mehr zufriedene Besitzer von Arc`s als unzufriedene.
Wäre es nicht so, wäre die Produktion wegen Unmengen an Rückläufern eingestellt worden.


@Christian

Du scheinst ja immer alle Rollen mit der so oft von dir empfohlenen Spinfisher SSM 950 zu vergleichen.

Sicher sind die Dinger unverwüstlich und zum Wallerangeln das Nonplusultra. Man kann damit Nägel in Wände klopfen und im Schlauboot reichen die als Anker.
Die Schnurverlegung ist auch nur mit 0,50 er geflochtener zu ertragen.

Der Durchschnittsangler hat aber andere Prioritäten.
Er will eine leichte, stabile Rolle mit guter Schnurverlegung und Bremse. 
Diese Kriterien erfüllen die Arc`s bis auf einige Montagsmodelle.

Also versuch doch bitte nicht immer, Angler die mit ihrem Material zufrieden sind, in die Ecke der Unwissenden zu stellen.

#h#h#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Kindergarten hier...

Die Arcs sind für die 60€ schon OK, man bekommt halt nicht mehr als das was m,an bezahlt. Im Rahmen dessen sind die RedArcs aber ganz passable Rollen, mit den eben bekannten Schwächen. In dem Preisniveau darf man halt keine Wunder erwarten...


----------



## KHof (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

OOOch Stefan!

Kindergarten macht Laune.

Muß wohl an der Farbe der Rolle liegen daß man sich deswegen so beharken kann. Wenn man sie als das betrachtet was sie ist, nämlich ein Durchschnittsgerät, wäre es doch langweilig.

Klaus


----------



## Slotti (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich denke es kommt auch ein wenig darauf an welche anderen Rollen man außer den Red ARC´s kennt und welche Vergleichsmöglichkeiten man somit hat. Der Angler der sagen wir mal bis max. € 100,- für eine Rolle ausgeben will , vielleicht meist sogar Rollen unter € 50,- gefischt hat und sich zum ersten mal was "besseres" gönnen will , kauft sich eine Red ARC und wird zufrieden sein. Es ist für ihn dann die beste Rolle die er jemals gefischt hat, für den ein oder anderen Kritiker der hochwertigere Rollen kennt ist die RA nichts besonderes und aufgrund ihrer Probleme nicht empfehlenswert.


Ich hatte mir auch mal RA´s gekauft, fand die Rolle auch anfangs echt gut, nur beim angeln hatte ich dann ständig mit Problemen zu kämpfen. Ich spreche hier auch nur über die Red Arc. Blue Arc, Applause und Clones hatte ich noch keine. Meine beiden Rollen hatten starke Probleme beim einkurbeln loser Schnur (ständig unten um die Spule gewickelt) , klar man kann entgegenwirken wenn man die Spule nur halbvoll macht oder sich angewöhnt die Schnur nach dem Bügelschließen etwas zu straffen und dann zu kurbeln. Auf Dauer war das für mich jedenfalls extrem nervend. Zudem kommt das bei meinen beiden Rollen das Kugellager am Schnurlaufröllchen sehr empfindlich war und öfter getauscht werden mußte. Die fehlende Schmierung oder Wartungsintensivität der Rolle fand ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so tragisch und hätte darüber weggesehen wenn ich ein zuverlässiges Arbeitstier bekommen hätte.

Die in einem ähnlichen Preisbereich liegenden Daiwa Exceler Plus oder Shimano Technium (es gibt sicher auch noch andere Rollen diese beiden kenne ich halt) haben zwar mehr Plaste und wickeln die Schnur vielleicht nicht so schön aber man kann auswerfen den Bügel schließen und einfach nur angeln ohne sich vorher gewisse Abläufe aneignen zu müssen.


----------



## Besorger (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Von "redet alle rollen schelch" auf "steht meist die rollen sind mist". Quantensprünge sind gar nix dagegen.
> Wenn ich sage das Produkt-A nichts taugt, dann begründe ich das weil ich selbst schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe. Wenn ich sage das ich glaube das Produkt-A nicht geeignet ist, dann schreibe ich das ich es nicht mit Sicherheit weiß.
> Dein Posting im _Junganglerforum_ habe ich gelesen. Du hast *einen* Waller mit der Rolle gefangen und ein anderer hat auch *einen* Waller mit einer anderen Rolle gefangen. Gut gemacht (bei der Größe der Waller meine ich das ernst!). Willst Dich jetzt drauf verlassen das die Rollen auch einen kampfstarken Waller bei Strömung aushalten und woher willst Du wissen das die Rolle noch viel mehr verträgt? Kannst Dich ja mal im Wallerforum, Saarwaller, Neckarwaller, .. anmelden und da nachfragen ob die Rolle wallertauglich ist.
> Kleiner Hinweis: Weil sie einen Waller überlebt hat, ist sie noch lange nicht zum gezielten Wallerfischen brauchbar.


 




ich antworte im tröt bei junganglerfragen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fakt ist, es gibt mehr zufriedene Besitzer von Arc`s als unzufriedene.


Richtig. Das ist Fakt. Und auch eine Selbstverständlchkeit!



> @Christian
> 
> Du scheinst ja immer alle Rollen mit der so oft von dir empfohlenen Spinfisher SSM 950 zu vergleichen.


Nope. Ich vergleiche Rolle in der gleichen Preisklasse (sofern ich dazu einen Vergleich machen kann, weil ich solche Rollen habe). Die Technium habe ich nur erwähnt weil sie Angler9999 in Betracht gezogen hat.
Und empfehlen tu ich nur Tackle das für den Einsatzzweck passend ist. Und nur mal so nebenbei. Von der SSM gab/gibt es auch einige Rollen die mit vorbereitetem Getriebeschaden ausgeliefert wurden.


> Der Durchschnittsangler hat aber andere Prioritäten.
> Er will eine leichte, stabile Rolle mit guter Schnurverlegung und Bremse.
> Diese Kriterien erfüllen die Arc`s bis auf einige Montagsmodelle.
> 
> Also versuch doch bitte nicht immer, Angler die mit ihrem Material zufrieden sind, in die Ecke der Unwissenden zu stellen.


Wo habe ich das denn gemacht? Ich habe die Probleme der Montagsmodelle der Red Arc (wovon es einige gibt) genannt und mehr nicht. Ich hab auch (nicht nur in diesem Thread) zu Usern gesagt das sie mit ihrem Tackle glücklich werden sollen (und das auch ernst gemeint!). Also wo ist das Problem dabei? Mal abgesehen davon das man gesteinigt wird wenn man gegen Red Arc irgendwas sagt.


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

|krach:

|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Der klügere gibt nach, hat den Spruch schonmal jemand von Euch gehört?


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Der klügere gibt nach, hat den Spruch schonmal jemand von Euch gehört?


 

Und wie Welt wird von den Dummen regiert.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Wenn die Klugen immer nachgeben geschieht nur das, was die Dummen wollen.:q

@Chris 
Gibs doch einfach auf. Du reitest dich immer weiter rein und bald kann Dich keiner mehr leiden.

Diejenigen die hier immer das letzte Wort haben müssen, bekommen es wohl zuhause nicht.


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt auch ein wenig darauf an welche anderen Rollen man außer den Red ARC´s kennt und welche Vergleichsmöglichkeiten man somit hat. Der Angler der sagen wir mal bis max. € 100,- für eine Rolle ausgeben will , vielleicht meist sogar Rollen unter € 50,- gefischt hat und sich zum ersten mal was "besseres" gönnen will , kauft sich eine Red ARC und wird zufrieden sein. Es ist für ihn dann die beste Rolle die er jemals gefischt hat, für den ein oder anderen Kritiker der hochwertigere Rollen kennt ist die RA nichts besonderes und aufgrund ihrer Probleme nicht empfehlenswert.
> 
> 
> I


|good:Hatte früher zum faulenzen ne penn slammer 260 und war von der schnurverlegung meiner nachfolgenden red arc 10300 begeistert, dann wurde es ne twin power 3000 sfc und dann ne aspire 4000. Natürlich ist die letzgenannte die bei weitem beste, sowohl optisch (subjektiv) als auch vom "ruhigen lauf" (objektiv). Deshalb aber jemanden zu empfehelen, dass es unbedingt ne aspire sein muss, ist auch nicht richtig, denn das preis-leistungs-verhältnis ist schon nicht schlecht für die red arc; ist schliesslich ne feine rolle. Letztendlich hängt es von den presönlichen ansprüchen an optik und laufruhe ab (meine erfahrung).


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> @Chris
> Gibs doch einfach auf. Du reitest dich immer weiter rein und bald kann Dich keiner mehr leiden.
> 
> Diejenigen die hier immer das letzte Wort haben müssen, bekommen es wohl zuhause nicht.


Genau, immer schön persönlich werden|peinlich


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> Genau, immer schön persönlich werden|peinlich



Wenns doch wahr ist....#d
Anders gehts ja scheinbar nicht.

Einige kapieren hier nicht worum es eigentlich geht, nämlich Erfahrungen mit der Rolle!!!


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Wenns doch wahr ist....#d



wahr #c
es sollten möglichst viele,welche im Besitz einer Red Arc sind,über ihre Erfahrungen berichten. #6

auch wenn man sich gegen eine breite Mehrheit anlegt.#6

nur so werden wir, zu einer objektiven Beurteilung kommen.

PS: nicht nur bei der Red Arc.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> auch wenn man sich gegen eine breite Mehrheit anlegt.#6



Sag ich ja nix dagegen aber es nervt irgendwann einfach wenn hier nur noch auf Kindergarten- Niveau gestritten wird.


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Wenns doch wahr ist....#d
> 
> Warum kann man nicht einfach mal aufhören und muss immer gleich weiter Zoff machen.
> 
> Nein, ich werde mich nicht entschuldigen, ich steh zu meiner Meinung.


Scheint, als wenn da jemand anderes das letzte wort haben muss
Kann nur von meiner red arc berichten, diese leistete immer gute arbeit, hab damit sicher mehr als 50 zander gefangen. Sie hatte ne akzeptable schnurverlegung, es sind keine technischen probleme aufgetreten, allerdings hatte sie schon einen grösserenanlaufwiederstand im vergelich zu meinen nachfolgemodellen (twin power 3000 sfc und aspire 4000). Allerdings hätte ich sicherlich noch lange problemlos mit der red arc meine zander fangen können. #h


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> Scheint, als wenn da jemand anderes das letzte wort haben muss



Ja, weil meine kleine (10100) RedArc plötlich die Schnur Sch.... aufwickelt.:q Am oberen Rand ist die Schnur voll, unten wenig. Woran könnte das liegen? Komische Geräusche macht die auch.:c

Bei den ganzen Großen die wir haben nix.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ja, weil meine kleine (10100) RedArc plötlich die Schnur Sch.... aufwickelt.:q *Am oberen Rand ist die Schnur voll, unten wenig*. Woran könnte das liegen? Komische Geräusche macht die auch.:c
> 
> Bei den ganzen Großen die wir haben nix.




Mach doch mal ein Foto.

Hört sich an als wenn da eine Scheibe(unter der Spule) fehlt.



#h#h#h


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ja, weil meine kleine (10100) RedArc plötlich die Schnur Sch.... aufwickelt.:q Am oberen Rand ist die Schnur voll, unten wenig. Woran könnte das liegen? Komische Geräusche macht die auch.:c


Wofür hast du die rolle denn eingesetzt? Bei fehlbehandlung kann auch eine aspire, fireblood, stella oder certate innerhalb kürzester zeit das zeitliche sgenen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Das hat mit  verteidigen bis aufs Blut nichts zu tun.


Naja, manchmal erwecken die ARCperten aber dann doch schon stark den Eindruck



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Es gibt nunmal Leute, die mit  der Red Arc und Konsorten sehr gut zufrieden sind und *keinerlei Probleme*  haben... So gehts mir ja auch mit meinem Bündel Arcs.


Diese Deinige Aussage läßt mich daran ein wenig zweifeln *klickklack* 
Wer solch ein riesiges Bündel Arcs besitzt, sollte mit der Zeit eigentlich festgestellt haben, dass die Red Arc unter den Arcs am wenigsten taugt. 

Ich kenne alle Arcs von Red sowie die äquivalente Blue 9er über die 8er u. 7er Serie bis hin zur neuen Black Arc.

Weit bekannt und unbestritten ist, dass die Wormshaft-Arcs anfällig gegenüber Belastungen durch schwereres Spinnfischen sind, da sie aber zudem nicht mit dünnem Geflecht klar kommen (s.a. dein oben verlinkten Thread), wirkt es etwas paradox mit dieser Rolle leichtes bis mittleres Spinnfischen nur mit dicken Tauen betreiben zu können.
Daher gilt meine Empfehlung hinsichtlich der Arcs ganz klar einzig allein den Excenter-Arcs (Blue 7x, 8x, Black). Diese sind äußerst robust, kommen mit allen Schnurdurchmessern wunderbar klar, und wenn Geräusche auftreten, lassen sich diese im Gegensatz zur RedArc (bei der auch gern mal das Getriebe mahlt) ganz klar dem Schnurlaufröllchen zuordnen.

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hört sich eher nach Getriebeschaden an - der Spulenhub scheint zu kapitulieren....




Es gibt wie immer mehrere Möglichkeiten.

Das Röllchen ist ja auch immer für Geräusche gut.


#h#h#h


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Heute nicht mehr, mach morgen das Foto. Es schleift beim Kurbeln. 

Hatte die Zuletzt beim Angeln mit der Pose im Einsatz. Hatte nen 46er Barsch dran, aber davon gleich kaputt gehen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Eher unwahrscheinlich.

Hast du die Spule gewechselt?

Andere Schnur aufgespult?

#h#h#h


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hört sich eher nach Getriebeschaden an - der Spulenhub scheint zu kapitulieren....


Könntest du erklären, was unter einem getriebeschaden zu verstehen ist? Als purer anwender kann ich mir leider nicht viel darunter vorstellen! Wär ja mal äusserst imteressant das innenleben dieser rolle zu sehen!! Gabs vor kurzem nicht nal nen bericht im AB über einen eiernde, schlecht laufende aspire; kann wohl selbst bei neuware vorkommen.


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Bei allen 2 Spulen das gleiche Geräusch, muss also von innen kommen?

Ich hab auf beide Spulen neue Schnur aufgespult und daei den Mangel festgestellt.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ja, weil meine kleine (10100) RedArc plötlich die Schnur Sch.... aufwickelt.:q Am oberen Rand ist die Schnur voll, unten wenig. Woran könnte das liegen? Komische Geräusche macht die auch.:c
> 
> Bei den ganzen Großen die wir haben nix.



Ach, muß Einbildung sein :q. Schxxß Rolle. Kaffeemühle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Bei allen 2 Spulen das gleiche Geräusch, muss also von innen kommen?
> 
> Ich hab auf beide Spulen neue Schnur aufgespult und daei den Mangel festgestellt.




Macht sie auch Geräusche wenn du sie kurbelst *ohne,* dass die Schnur über das Röllchen läuft, also leer?

#h#h#h


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Heute nicht mehr, mach morgen das Foto. Es schleift beim Kurbeln.
> 
> Hatte die Zuletzt beim Angeln mit der Pose im Einsatz. Hatte nen 46er Barsch dran, aber davon gleich kaputt gehen?


  Ein barsch der grösse dürfte nicht mehr als 2 kg aufbringen (dabei wären die meisten ruten schon ziemlich krumm) und dabei dauerhaft ne red arc in die knie zu zwingen


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich mach mal etwas Fett auf die Achse und Kurbel mal, vielleicht hilfts, aber wahrscheinlich verdeckt es nur das Problem.


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ja, schleift ohne das die Schnur durch das Röllchen läuft. Kommt von innen.

Ja die Rute war schön krumm.

Werd mich morgen mal der Sache annehmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ja, schleift ohne das die Schnur durch das Röllchen läuft. Kommt von innen.
> 
> Ja die Rute war schön krumm.
> 
> Werd mich morgen mal der Sache annehmen.



Nicht gut.#d

Noch Garantie?


#h#h#h


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht gut.#d
> 
> Noch Garantie?
> 
> ...



Nein!

Leider nicht. Bleibt wahrscheinlich nur aufschrauben, ansehen Ersatzteil bestellen und einbauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Leider nicht. Bleibt wahrscheinlich nur aufschrauben, ansehen Ersatzteil bestellen und einbauen.




Na dann schau mal rein und berichte.#h


#h#h#h


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Werde ich machen.


----------



## TRANSformator (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Naja, manchmal erwecken die ARCperten aber dann doch schon stark den Eindruck


Sorry, ist für mich nichts anderes als Stichelei. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich mich noch wiederholen muss, aber gut, ich bin geduldig. Ich schreibe also nochmal, was ich schon x-mal in zig Threads schrieb. Ich verteidige die Arc nicht bis aufs Blut, ich gebe nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen (aus meinem Besitz und eine insgesamt eben so hohe Rollenanzahl bei Bekannten) wider. Die sind im Großen und Ganzen sehr gut und machen keine Probleme. Sicher gibts Schwachstellen, die habe ich mittlerweile auch ausreichend beleuchtet. Mit diesen Schwachstellen kann ich für 60 € sehr gut leben. Wenn die Arc mich das doppelte kosten würde, sähe es schon anders aus. Ne Rolle beurteile ich nur in Relation zum Preis und da gehört sie zu den Besten ihrer Preisklasse. Deswegen empfehle ich sie.
Und dieses Gefasel vonwegen nach jeder Benutzung muss man sie warten und fetten, bei der Bremse gibts nur "Auf und Zu" sind doch Quatsch mit Soße von Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben. Die mangelhafte Fettung bei einigen Arcs ist definitiv ein Problem. Darauf weise ich immer wieder hin. Der Rest des Getriebes ist aber durchaus nicht schlecht. Ist nun aber zu wenig Fett vorhanden, wird das früher oder später aufs Getriebe gehen. Dieses Problem der mangelnden Fettung habe ich mittlerweile aber bei vielen Rollen in der Preisklasse finden können. Deswegen bin ich *persönlich* bei dem sehr guten Preis bereit, die Rolle vor der ersten Benutzung selbst zu fetten, wenn die Grundsubstanz der Rolle ansonsten gut ist. Da muss nichts entfettet und großartig zerlegt werden. Gehäuse öffnen und etwas nachfetten reicht. Das ist für mich eine Sache von ein paar Minuten und geht mir genauso problemlos von der Hand, wie eine Scheibe Brot zu schmieren. Mit diesem Verfahren laufen alle meine Rollen über lange Zeit sehr gut, erneut fetten muss ich danach über Jahre keine, wenn die Rolle nicht gerade ein schönes Sandbad nimmt (ist mir im weißen Sand/Wasser Gemisch mal passiert, da konnte man die Rolle vor lauter Sand nicht mehr erkenne....da muss der Sand halt mit altem Fett raus).
Würde die Arc das doppelte kosten, nähme ich das Problem mit der evtl. vorhandenen mangelhaften Schmierung auch nicht hin. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Wenn dieses einfache Nachfetten jemandem gegen den Strich geht oder einfach zu schwierig ist, soll er sich doch für den doppelten Preis eine Technium etc. holen, wo das Risiko einer mangelhaften Fettung nicht mehr so ausgeprägt ist.
Ich muss niemanden zum Kauf einer Arc zwingen, das ist mir im Grunde völlig egal.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Diese Deinige Aussage läßt mich daran ein wenig zweifeln *klickklack*
> Wer solch ein riesiges Bündel Arcs besitzt, sollte mit der Zeit eigentlich festgestellt haben, dass die Red Arc unter den Arcs am wenigsten taugt.


Ich habe nicht nur Red Arcs, eben auch die Pendanten wie die Zauber etc.. Zwischen den einzelnen "gleichen Rollen"/Clones mit WS gibts keine Unterschiede. Die Zauber ist (auch die Fettung) nichts besser als die Red Arc. Das wirkt lediglich so, weil die Red Arc wesentlich bekannter und verbreiteter ist. Für die Clones ohne WS gilt dasselbe.
Was die Problematik meines Perücken-Problems beim Twitchen angeht, verstehe ich nicht, was du damit zu erreichen versuchst? Ist für mich nur wieder Stichelei. Die besagte Zauber fische ich seit Jahren beim Sbiro-Fischen, beim leichten Spinnfsichen, beim Dropshotten ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Da gibts bis heute nicht das kleinste Problem. Erst am letzten Wochenende gab es damit Probleme beim Twitchen. Ob das ein Bedienfehler, ein Schnurproblem, oder eine zu kleine Rolle beim Twitchen etc. ist, ist noch garnicht geklärt. Deswegen ist die Rolle nicht schlecht. Überhaupt scheinen viele Leute Probleme mit Perücken beim Twitchen mit Stationärrollen zu haben. Übrigens hatte ich dieselben Probleme im letzten Jahr bei einer gleichteuren Exage. Mit einer Red Arc 3000 twitche ich seit Ewigkeiten und da gibts keine Probleme mit Perücken (noch nie eine Perücke). Scheint also nicht generell kein Problem der Arcs zu sein (wenn man die richtige Größe nutzt).

So ich bin nu raus....ich steh nicht so auf sticheln, hab meinen Standpunkt jetzt mehr als deutlich beschrieben und brauche dazu wohl nichts mehr sagen. Was sollte das auch noch bringen? Muss irgendwer Recht haben? Die Ansprüche können durchaus verschieden sein, damit auch die Beurteilung einer Rolle. Ich beanspruche für mich nicht die absolute Unantastbarkeit meiner Meinung, das darf jeder gerne anders sehen. In diesem Sinne, Gute Nacht.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Besorger (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Sorry, ist für mich nichts anderes als Stichelei. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich mich noch wiederholen muss, aber gut, ich bin geduldig. Ich schreibe also nochmal, was ich schon x-mal in zig Threads schrieb. Ich verteidige die Arc nicht bis aufs Blut, ich gebe nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen (aus meinem Besitz und eine insgesamt eben so hohe Rollenanzahl bei Bekannten) wider. Die sind im Großen und Ganzen sehr gut und machen keine Probleme. Sicher gibts Schwachstellen, die habe ich mittlerweile auch ausreichend beleuchtet. Mit diesen Schwachstellen kann ich für 60 € sehr gut leben. Wenn die Arc mich das doppelte kosten würde, sähe es schon anders aus. Ne Rolle beurteile ich nur in Relation zum Preis und da gehört sie zu den Besten ihrer Preisklasse. Deswegen empfehle ich sie.
> Und dieses Gefasel vonwegen nach jeder Benutzung muss man sie warten und fetten, bei der Bremse gibts nur "Auf und Zu" sind doch Quatsch mit Soße von Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben. Die mangelhafte Fettung bei einigen Arcs ist definitiv ein Problem. Darauf weise ich immer wieder hin. Der Rest des Getriebes ist aber durchaus nicht schlecht. Ist nun aber zu wenig Fett vorhanden, wird das früher oder später aufs Getriebe gehen. Dieses Problem der mangelnden Fettung habe ich mittlerweile aber bei vielen Rollen in der Preisklasse finden können. Deswegen bin ich *persönlich* bei dem sehr guten Preis bereit, die Rolle vor der ersten Benutzung selbst zu fetten, wenn die Grundsubstanz der Rolle ansonsten gut ist. Da muss nichts entfettet und großartig zerlegt werden. Gehäuse öffnen und etwas nachfetten reicht. Das ist für mich eine Sache von ein paar Minuten und geht mir genauso problemlos von der Hand, wie eine Scheibe Brot zu schmieren. Mit diesem Verfahren laufen alle meine Rollen über lange Zeit sehr gut, erneut fetten muss ich danach über Jahre keine, wenn die Rolle nicht gerade ein schönes Sandbad nimmt (ist mir im weißen Sand/Wasser Gemisch mal passiert, da konnte man die Rolle vor lauter Sand nicht mehr erkenne....da muss der Sand halt mit altem Fett raus).
> Würde die Arc das doppelte kosten, nähme ich das Problem mit der evtl. vorhandenen mangelhaften Schmierung auch nicht hin. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Wenn dieses einfache Nachfetten jemandem gegen den Strich geht oder einfach zu schwierig ist, soll er sich doch für den doppelten Preis eine Technium etc. holen, wo das Risiko einer mangelhaften Fettung nicht mehr so ausgeprägt ist.
> Ich muss niemanden zum Kauf einer Arc zwingen, das ist mir im Grunde völlig egal.
> ...


 




du machst dir aber mühe  top:vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Daniel, ich denke, dass eines der Hauptprobleme in dieser immer währenden Diskussion ist, dass da ehemals ganz andere Ansagen kamen. Der Aussage, dass die "Rote" in ihrem Preisbereich eine gut Spinnrolle ist, der werden wohl wenige Leute widersprechen, allerdings schon, das sie das non plus ultra der modernen Rollentechnologie darstellt. Wenn man feststellt, das durchaus Probleme aufgetreten sind und diese von Spro kulant  gelöst wurden und vielleicht auch noch werden, dann kommt man der Sache sicherlich nahe. Ich kenne einige Leute, die durchaus zufrieden sind, aber auch ebenso Leute die unzufrieden sind. 

Am einfachsten ist es wohl, auf die baugleichen Ryobis hin zu weisen, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer weniger ambivalent gesehen werden.


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Daniel, ich denke, dass eines der Hauptprobleme in dieser immer währenden Diskussion ist, dass da ehemals ganz andere Ansagen kamen. Der Aussage, dass die "Rote" in ihrem Preisbereich eine gut Spinnrolle ist, der werden wohl wenige Leute widersprechen, allerdings schon, das sie das non plus ultra der modernen Rollentechnologie darstellt. Wenn man feststellt, das durchaus Probleme aufgetreten sind und diese von Spro kulant  gelöst wurden und vielleicht auch noch werden, dann kommt man der Sache sicherlich nahe. Ich kenne einige Leute, die durchaus zufrieden sind, aber auch ebenso Leute die unzufrieden sind.


Ja, das sind so Dinge, die ich jedoch nicht mitgegangen bin. Ich habe stest behauptet, dass die Rolle innerhalb ihrer Preisklasse zu den Besten gehört. Der Verweis auf die Preisklasse wurde in den Diskussionen dann jedoch leider teilweise ignoriert. Im gleichen Atemzug habe ich dann auch gesagt, dass eine teurere Rolle z.B. die Stradic im Mittel auch besser sein muss als die Red Arc, sie ist schließlich auch doppelt so teuer. Als die Überrolle habe ich die Red Arc nie gesehen, sie ist eben eine von vielen. Für 60 € bekommt man da im Mittel eine gute Preis/Leistung. Sagen wir mal so, ich bin durchaus der Meinung, dass eine *gut laufende* Red Arc mit einer doppelt so teuren Technium konkurrieren kann. Meine handausgesuchten Arcs laufen alle so gut und problemlos. Das scheinen ja aufgrund von leichten Qualitätsschwankungen aber nicht alle Arcs zu können, deswegen wäre ein Preis auf Höhe der Technium sicher nicht gerechtfertigt bzw. beim Preis der Technium würden die Absatzzahlen der Arc sinken. Um dauerhaft eine Konkurrenz zur Technium darzustellen, müsste man diese Schwankungen ausgleichen, eben besser fetten, ein besseres Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen etc...
Dessen ist sich Spro sicherlich bewusst, die Frage ist nur, wo ist die Gewinnmarge größer? Da scheint sich gezeigt zu haben, dass eben Masse statt Klasse mehr Geld in die Taschen spült. Insofern ist die Rolle für Spro ein absoluter Erfolg, was sich ja nun auch schon am langen Produktzyklus ohne großartige Innovation oder Relaunch der Arc zeigt. Masse statt Klasse ist jetzt leider etwas schwarz/weiß. Die Arc findet sich sicherlich irgendwo zwischen Masse und Klasse, eben Masse mit Klasseschwankungen.
Was mich grundsätzlich an der Diskussion immer gestört hat, dass die Arc ebven von vielen schlechter gemacht wird/wurde, als sie in Wirklichkeit ist. Die Macken und Schwächen sind da, das ist Fakt, nichtsdestotrotz gibts da soviele Pseudo-Meldungen von irgendwelchen "Vom meinem Bruder der Freund, davon die Schwester...."-Geschichten. Andere wiederum wollen einfach nur mitreden und geben das wider, was sie irgendwo anders gelesen haben. Ist in "anonymen" Foren eben alles sehr einfach. Das sind so Dinge, die die Diskussion kaputt machen und ein realistisches Bild kaputt machen. Da ist der Zug aber wohl abgefahren, das kann man nicht mehr richten, hat sich viel zu sehr verselbstständigt.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist es wohl, auf die baugleichen Ryobis hin zu weisen, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer weniger ambivalent gesehen werden.


Absolut korrekt, es ist zumindest am einfachsten. Diese sind zwar nicht besser und unterliegen den gleichen Schwankungen wie die Arcs, sind aber insgesamt seltener auf dem Markt und es gibt bei diesen eben keine solche polemische Diskussion. Wenn man also eine Arc empfehlen möchte, nennt man besser ein Pendant von Ryobi, wenn man sich eine Diskussion wie in diesem Thread ersparen möchte.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Die Ansprüche können durchaus verschieden sein, damit auch die Beurteilung einer Rolle.



Das ist doch genau der Punkt.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Arcs sind für die 60€ schon OK, man bekommt halt nicht mehr als das  was man bezahlt. Im Rahmen dessen sind die RedArcs aber ganz passable  Rollen, mit den eben bekannten Schwächen. In dem Preisniveau darf man  halt keine Wunder erwarten...



Die Zauber zu empfehlen ist sicher ein guter Tip, die ist auch optisch die bessere Wahl... #6


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau der Punkt.


Da sind wir uns ja einig. Nur sagt das eben noch nichts darüber aus, wer nun Recht hat. Aber das haben wir ja nun ausreichend thematisiert.




Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Zauber zu empfehlen ist sicher ein guter Tip, die ist auch optisch die bessere Wahl... #6


Seh ich auch so. Mir gefällt die rote Arc aber auch nicht schlecht, sicherlich alles eine Frage des Geschmacks, letztlich aber auch eine der Farbabstimmung an der Rute, falls man Wert darauf legt. Gibt durchaus Ruten (vorallem bei den Selbstbauten), die zumindest farblich sehr harmonisch mit der Red Arc abgerundet werden können. Bei der breiten Masse passt die Zauber aber wohl besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



> Diese sind zwar nicht besser und unterliegen den gleichen Schwankungen wie die Arcs, sind aber insgesamt seltener auf dem Markt und es gibt bei diesen eben keine solche polemische Diskussion.


Würde mich einfach mal interessieren:
Kommen die alle aus dem gleichen Werk oder sind das Lizenzfertigungen?

Könnte der Unterschied in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung auch an einer anderen Qualitätskontrolle liegen?

Leider ist es ja immer noch so (und das nicht nur bei Rollen, auch bei Ruten, Schnur, Kunstködern etc.), dass man nicht mehr Qualität bekommen wird, als man bezahlt - leider oft genug halt deutlich weniger..

Und wie man an den "Zinkdiskussionen" bei den Shimanos gesehen hat, ist bei uns Anglern eine wirkliche Fachkenntnis zumeist nicht gegeben (wie auch, wer kennt schon genaue Materialzusammensetzungen und Fertigungsprozesse). 

Ich habe noch nie ne RedArc gefischt, nur gesehen wie es die von  Goeddoek beim Hornhechtangeln zerbröselt hat ;-))

Geht man aber davon aus, dass dank gutem Marketing eine entsprechend hohe Anzahl unterwegs ist, muss man sicher auch mit einer entsprechenden Anzahl "unzufriedener Kunden" rechnen.

Allerdings sehe ich das auch etwas wie beim Dacia Logan, die eine extrem hohe Kundenzufriedenheit haben..

Nicht unbedingt, weil es das tollste Auto ist. Sondern weil die Käufer des Autos eben andere Ansprüche haben und damit leichter zufrieden zu stellen sind, als Ferrarikäufer..

Als "handwerklicher Volldepp" kann ich es mir wiederum nicht vorstellen, zuerst mal eine neue!! Rolle fetten zu müssen und - wie auch schon mehrfach gelesen - mittels Unterlegscheiben die Schnurverlegung anzupassen.

Das passt dann eigentlich auch nicht in die hier beschriebene "Käuferschicht der nicht ganz so anspruchsvollen" - das dürften nämlich auich im Normalfall die sein, welche auch nix an der Rolle machen.

Wenn dann bei dem Massenabverkauf, wie hier angenommen, relativ viele Reklamationen kommen und anstandslos umgetauscht/ersetzt werden (teilweise auch mehrfach wie hier gelesen), muss auch klar sein, das die Qualität der Rolle natürlich unter der von einer liegen müsste, die gleich viel kostet aber weniger Reklamationen hat. Der Umtausch muss ja mit einkalkuliert sein..

Bei all diesen Überlegungen komme ich dann einfach wieder zum Schluss, dass um die 60 Euro halt mal so 120 Deutsche harte Mark waren. Und dass das schon ne Menge Geld für relativ einfache Mechanik und relativ preiswerte Materialien ist - was beileibe nicht nur für die Arcs, sondern grundsätzlich alle Rollen gilt..


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Die Vermutung mit der schlechteren Qualitätskontrolle liegt nahe. Immerhin ist die RA auch billiger als die Zauber.

Man könnte jetzt mutmassen, dass die Rollen aus dem selben Werk kommen und die, die erste Wahl sind den "Zauber"-Lack bekommen, während die 2. und 3.Wahl-Rollen einen roten Anstrich bekommen.

Im Handel hätte man dann zufriedenstellend laufende RA`s aus der 2. Wahl und die, die schon am Anfang schlecht laufenden aus der 3. Wahl.|kopfkrat

Dann kommt als Unsicherheitsfaktor noch die Belegschaft am Fliessband, die wohl schichtweise wechselt hinzu.


Das ist nur laut gedacht und damit reine Spekulation. Ich will ja keiner Firma etwas unterstellen!


#h#h#h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Sicher gibts Schwachstellen, die habe ich  mittlerweile auch ausreichend beleuchtet. Mit diesen Schwachstellen kann  ich für 60 € sehr gut leben. Wenn die Arc mich das doppelte kosten  würde, sähe es schon anders aus. Ne Rolle beurteile ich nur in Relation  zum Preis und da gehört sie zu den Besten ihrer Preisklasse.



Das Fetten mag ne Schwachstelle sein, mit der Leute sich anfreunden können, obgleich es schon fragwürdig ist, dass man ne frischgekaufte Rolle erstmal zerlegen muß. Auch in der 60-80€ Klasse. Das Schnurlaufröllchen, wo man sich ggf. ein neues Lager ranbesorgen muß, ist da schon ein derberer Fehler. Und die Getriebe, die es hie und da mal zerbröselt, insb. wenn mit der ollen Arc auch mal geangelt wird, ist eine Katastrophe. Ebenso wie das Problem, dass man sich schlicht nicht auf das Gerät verlassen kann (weil man ja vor'm Ausflug nicht weiß, ob man das Montagsmodell in der Hand hält) und deshalb ein Ersatzröllchen bei der Hand haben sollte... Das alles macht ein potententiell leichtgängiger Lauf und ne gute Schnurverlegung nicht wett... 



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Was die Problematik meines Perücken-Problems beim Twitchen angeht,  verstehe ich nicht, was du damit zu erreichen versuchst?



Denn ausgerechnet jene zeichnet dafür verantwortlich, dass dünne Schnüre in einer zu parallelen Wicklung einschneiden, sich verheddern und dann beim nächsten Wurf als Marshmellow von der Rolle hüpfen. Warum ich dabei auf Deine Arc anspiele (neben dem "ich hab keine Probleme mit der Arc")? Weil exakt hier die Ursache für ein bekanntes Phänomen verborgen liegt, nämlich jenes, dass die Arc sich gut mit Abschleppseilen fischen lässt (auf die aber bloß keine Last gebracht werden sollten --> siehe Getriebe), bei dünnen Schnüren aber regelmäßig kapituliert:



TRANSformator schrieb:


> In mehreren Jahren hab ich auf der 3000er  Arc mit 10 lb Power Pro (mittlerweile 6. Füllung oder so) noch nie  Perücken gehabt. Das Problem tritt jetzt nur bei der kleineren Zauber [Anm.: = Wormshaft-Arc)  mit 8 lb Power Pro auf.



Ansonsten ist dies ein wenig frech, wie ich finde:



TRANSformator schrieb:


> [...]nichtsdestotrotz gibts da soviele  Pseudo-Meldungen von irgendwelchen "Vom meinem Bruder der Freund, davon  die Schwester...."-Geschichten. Andere wiederum wollen einfach nur  mitreden und geben das wider, was sie irgendwo anders gelesen haben. Ist  in "anonymen" Foren eben alles sehr einfach.



Denn ich sehe bei den dargebrachten Erfahrungen keine Tanten, Onkel von Brüder der Bekannten, die mal von einer RedArc gehört haben. Diese Leute haben sie selber gefischt bzw. ihre Angelkumpels:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie ne RedArc gefischt, nur gesehen wie es die von  Goeddoek beim Hornhechtangeln zerbröselt hat ;-))





la_familia_ schrieb:


> mir is beim Mefofischen einfach mal die  Kurbel ohne Vorwarnung gebrochen.





christian36 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei RedArc 10400 innerhalb eines  Jahres kaputtgefischt. Bei der ersten hat das Schnurlaufröllchen  komplett blockiert und bei der zweiten hat sich das normale Kurbeln nach  einiger Zeit so angehört als wären Sandkörner im Getriebe.





Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte kenn ich irgendwoher -   mh, mal nachdenken;
> 
> Ach ja.
> Mir ist das gleiche passiert - auch mit zwei 10400ern, nur  innerhalb  von 9 Monaten. Nachdem sich die erste anhörte wie ne Pfeffermühle, die  Split zermahlt hab ich sie zum Händler zurückgebracht.





KHof schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich erledigt hat: Gegen die Bremse  meiner beiden 4000er konnte man nichts sagen.
> Zwar auch beide innerhalb eines Jahres durchgebracht und mich mit  Perücken rumgeärgert aber die Bremsen waren alle top.





Slotti schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir auch mal RA´s gekauft, fand die  Rolle auch anfangs echt gut, nur beim angeln hatte ich dann ständig mit  Problemen zu kämpfen. Ich spreche hier auch nur über die Red Arc. Blue  Arc, Applause und Clones hatte ich noch keine.





Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ja, weil meine kleine (10100) RedArc plötlich  die Schnur Sch.... aufwickelt.:q Am  oberen Rand ist die Schnur voll, unten wenig. Woran könnte das liegen?  Komische Geräusche macht die auch.:c





Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich kenne alle Arcs von Red sowie die  äquivalente Blue 9er über die 8er u. 7er Serie bis hin zur neuen Black  Arc.



Insofern würde ich mal sagen, dass die Red Arc in Ihrer Preisklasse vielleicht eine akzeptable Rolle ist, wenn all das, was oben geschrieben wurde, nicht so wäre. Ansonsten gibt es Alternativen, die definitiv gebrauchsfertiger, stabiler, salzwasserfester und genauso leichtgängig und einfach berechenbarer sind. Und zwar in derselben Preisklasse. Und auch von Spro selbst.

P.S.: Thomas, wenn der Dacia erstmal in die Werkstatt müßte, um einigermaßen rund zu laufen bzw. wenn am Hang sich öfter mal sein Getriebe verabschieden würde, dann wären die Leute auch nicht zufrieden mit der Karre. Sie läuft und darin liegt der Pluspunkt .#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch nie ne RedArc gefischt, nur gesehen wie es die von Goeddoek beim Hornhechtangeln zerbröselt hat ;-))



Zu dem Thema noch kurz, weil vom Kaulbarschspezi angsprochen:
Da ging plötzlich der Spulenhub nicht mehr, der Rotor drehte sich zwar, das wars dann aber (abgesehen von derben ostfriesischen Flüchen)... ;-)) ..



> P.S.: Thomas, wenn der Dacia erstmal in die Werkstatt müßte, um einigermaßen rund zu laufen bzw. wenn am Hang sich öfter mal sein Getriebe verabschieden würde, dann wären die Leute auch nicht zufrieden mit der Karre. Sie läuft und darin liegt der Pluspunkt


Hast Du nicht unrecht. Und letztlich sind das ja auch nur Renault - "Plagiate". Allerdings wohl in einem eigenen Werk in Lizenz gefertigt. 

Und das würde mich ja bei den Arcs immer noch interessieren, falls das einer weiss:
Nur andere Lackierung oder Lizenzfertigung?


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Die rote Arc ließe sich jedenfalls mit geringem Aufwand vom Hersteller oder Weitervertreiber leicht verbessern und in eine Spitzenrolle verwandeln.
Schwachstellen wie fehlende Endkontrolle, unzureichende Fettung oder defekte KL im Schnurlaufröllchen wären ja schoneinmal ein Anfang.
Daß die kleinen Zahnräder, die das Hauptgetriebe mit dem Spulenhub verbinden aus bröseligem Gußmaterial gefertigt sind und dabei auch noch schlecht entgratet (so jedenfalls bei meiner baugleichen WFT-Rolle der Fall) geht in meinen Augen garnicht, erst recht nicht für eine Rolle mit Alugehäuse, die ja ach so stabil sein soll gegenüber dem ganzen "Plastikmist".
Wir reden hier über einen Artikel, der nichtmal ein paar Cent kostet. #d
Das die ganze Problemtik den Vertreibern dieser Rollen gänzlich unbekannt ist darf bezweifelt werden. Das hier trotzdem nicht nachgebessert wird kann man als nicht besonders Kundenorientiert werten. Solange sich etwas gut verkauft, warum nachbessern? Wahrscheinlich ist das auch in der Angst begründet, der Kunde würde einen Mehrpreis nicht in Kauf nehmen und die Verkaufszahlen würden trotz Verbesserung in den Keller gehen. Zu so einem Denken führt im Endeffekt die Geiz-ist-geil-Mentalität der Kunden...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ryobi selbst produziert kein Angelgerät mehr:

Bitte  beachten Sie, dass die Fischerei Ryobi Limited verkauft seine Business  anzugehen, um ein anderes japanisches Unternehmen, Johshuya Co., Ltd  on  September 30, 2000.​ am 30. September 2000. Therefore,  we are no longer engaged in the fishing tackle business.​ Daher  sind wir nicht mehr tätig in der Angelausrüstung Geschäft. 

Johshuya  Co., Ltd. has taken over the production, sales and after maintenance of  "RYOBI" brand fishing tackle.​ Johshuya Co., Ltd übernimmt die  Produktion, Vertrieb und Wartung von nach "RYOBI" Marke Angelgerät.  

Quelle:http://translate.google.de/translat...+fishing&hl=de&rlz=1B3GGGL_de___DE373&prmd=si


Weiter gesucht und Johshuya Co. gefunden. Leider hilft die Übersetzungsfunktion da auch nicht wirklich.|uhoh:

http://www.johshuya.co.jp/


Auf der Suche nach "echten" Rollenproduzenten fand ich einige Firmen mit Webauftritt  in China:

diese:

http://fishingtackle.en.madeinchina.com/

Kapazität: 2.000.000 Rollen im Jahr |bigeyes

Nebenbei bauen die auch noch Ruten . . . 

diese:

http://www.fishing-reel.com/product.asp?yiid=165&erid=240&sanid=240&tt=asda


mit Modellpalette, da findet man all die Balzer, Quantum, Sänger usw. . . . 


Sehr interessant auch diese Seiten(das sind wohl die Rollenproduzenten ausserhalb von China):


http://www.fishingtackleonline.org/fishing-reel-manufacturers

und
http://translate.google.de/translat...ng+reel+producer&hl=de&rlz=1B3GGGL_de___DE373

Das sind erstmal alle die zu finden waren.

Irgendwo da müssen wohl alle Rollen herkommen.


#h#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Hier nochmal alle asiatischen Ruten- und Rollenproduzenten.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:

http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=en&u=http://www.frbiz.com/manufacturer-bottom_fishing_reels/&ei=i6zzS_LnLJOqnAOSl-2pDQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CEcQ7gEwBQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dfishing%2Breel%2Bproducer%26hl%3Dde%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_de___DE373

#h#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

So, genug gegurgelt . . 

Die Schlussfolgerung kann eigentlich nur sein, dass so ziemlich alle Angelgerätefirmen ihre günstigen bis mittelprächtigen Rollen in Fernost produzieren lassen.

Ausnahmen bilden wohl nur die wirklich teuren und auch hochwertigen Rollen(Ruten ebenfalls), die nicht dort gefertigt werden.

Man findet von *A*(bu Stealth) bis *Z*(ebco Topic) wirklich jedes Rollenmodell dort.


Die Qualität und damit Haltbarkeit einer jeden Rolle entscheidet sich damit wohl schon bei der Qualitätskontrolle im Werk.

Anscheinend wird da nach späterem Verkaufspreis sortiert.|supergri



#h#h#h


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

@Kaulbarschspezi
Eigentlich habe ich wenig Lust, nochmal etwas zu schreiben. Nicht wegen dir, sondern eifnahc,w eil ich meine Meinung in diversen Threads schon x-mal dargelegt habe.
Werde später nochmal etwas zu deinem Posting schreiben, bin jedoch bis heute Abend spät in irgendwelcheVorlesungen und Projekte eingebunden. Kann also spät werden, ansonsten morgen.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## heuki1983 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

2 Kumpels von mir fischen die Red Arc übrigens auch ...

Die sind auch vollsten zufrieden...

Mit Gerätehändler schwärmt auch von denen, 
der hat noch nix von Reklamationen erzählt ;-)

Glaube so langsam das es Leute gibt die die Rolle nur schlecht machen weil Sie öfter verkauft wird, wie die Rollen die Sie selber fischen ....


Ausserdem wurde die Rolle mehrere Jahre zur Nr.1 in der Preisklasse gewählt...

Bestimmt auch nicht ohne Grund ^^


Naja egal, ich kenne ne menge Arcs du in gebrauch sind!

Und von den Anglern ist jeder zufrieden ;-)


----------



## Slotti (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> 2 Kumpels von mir fischen die Red Arc übrigens auch ...
> 
> Die sind auch vollsten zufrieden...
> 
> ...





was ein geiles Posting  

bescheidene Frage : und was hast *du* selbst zum Thema beizutragen außer Hörensagen?

sorry aber das sind genau die Postings die in einem Thread wo es um Rollenempfehlungen geht meiner Ansicht total fehl am Platze sind.


----------



## heuki1983 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Hättest dir mal das ganze Thema durchgelesen, hättest du gesehen das ich schon 2 Antworten weiter vorne gegeben habe... Wo ich von meinen beiden Arcs geschrieben habe ^^

Also solche Postings sind hier richtig fehl am Platz ^^
(Von leuten die nur eine Seite des Themas lesen und dann dick auftragen) ^^

lol


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

red arc, blue arc, gelb-grün arc oder lilla mit schwarzen streifen arc, ich finde das die arc, egal welche völlig überschätz sind, hatte früher auch mal welche, aber ist nicht mein ding.
so wie die leute immer von den dinger schwärmen könnte man meine das man ohne ne arc ja gar keine fische mehr fangen kann.
ich kann es auch nicht mehr höre, ständig red oder blue arc hin und her.
selbst wenn du nach der richtigen köderfischgröße beim angeln auf all fragst schreibt bestimmt jemand, das ist egal, wichtig ist das du ne arc als rolle hast.
kann nicht mal einer der mod´s ein red-blue arc verbot aussprechen


----------



## heuki1983 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Wenn dich das Thema so nervt was kommst du dann erst rein??

Solche Beiträge  sind natürlich richtig hilfreich ^^


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

ich bin in das thema rein weil ich wie ich es ja auch geschrieben haben, meine das die arc´s nicht viel taugen für das geld.
wenn ich für jeden post über ne arc nur 10 cent bekommen würde wäre ich reich:q
war kein angriff auch jemanden persöhnlich sondern nur ne feststellung das zu dem thema ja wohl schon 208373645836678 mal alles gesagt wurde.


----------



## Fabiasven (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> red arc, blue arc, gelb-grün arc oder lilla mit schwarzen streifen arc, ich finde das die arc, egal welche völlig überschätz sind, hatte früher auch mal welche, aber ist nicht mein ding.
> so wie die leute immer von den dinger schwärmen könnte man meine das man ohne ne arc ja gar keine fische mehr fangen kann.
> ich kann es auch nicht mehr höre, ständig red oder blue arc hin und her.
> selbst wenn du nach der richtigen köderfischgröße beim angeln auf all fragst schreibt bestimmt jemand, das ist egal, wichtig ist das du ne arc als rolle hast.
> kann nicht mal einer der mod´s ein red-blue arc verbot aussprechen



Normalerweise kenne ich es hier im Forum so, dass alle immer aufdie Fahrradfirma stehen.


----------



## donlotis (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, ich bin durchaus der Meinung, dass eine *gut laufende* Red Arc mit einer doppelt so teuren Technium konkurrieren kann.



Das kann ich sofort unterschreiben, ich weiß es aus eigener Erfahrung!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## don rhabano (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Habe selbst 2 10300er in Gebrauch und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren!! Anfangs ist die Schnurverlegung .........aber das lässt sich sehr simpel mit den Scheibchen einstellen. Gut geschmiert laufen die auch weich!

Ich hasse z.B. die Shimano "Mühlen" a la Stradic ....das ist absolute GESCHMACKSSACHE! Gerade beim Spinnen ,wo die Rolle dauerhaft gefordert wird muss man auf sein eigenes Gefühl und auf seine Anforderungen achten. Einfach mal zumindest im Laden antatschen oder von nem Bekannten ausleihen.

lg


----------



## Koalabaer (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Habe selbst 2 10300er in Gebrauch und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren!! Anfangs ist die Schnurverlegung .........aber das lässt sich sehr simpel mit den Scheibchen einstellen. Gut geschmiert laufen die auch weich!
> 
> 
> 
> lg



und so was, wurde dann wiederholt,,Rolle des Jahres'' :vik:

Gruß Jörg


----------



## cyberpeter (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> und so was, wurde dann wiederholt,,Rolle des Jahres'' :vik:
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Das kann Dir mit doppelt bis dreifach so teuren Shimanos auch passieren ... ich spreche aus Erfahrung!

Darüberhinaus zeigt dieser Thread leider zu deutlich dass sich viele zu der Rolle äußern die diese Rolle bestenfalls mal im Laden in der Hand hatten und dass manche das Thema Angelgeräte leider nicht sachlich sehen können.

Das Problem ist dass solche "unsachlichen" Beiträge es vorallem Anfängern unmöglich machen sich ein Bild über eine Rolle zu machen. Als ich nach 10 Jahren Angelpause wieder eingestiegen bin und versucht habe mein altes Angelgerät wieder auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen und leider keinen hatte den ich Fragen konnte haben mich genau solche Beiträge abgehalten eine Arc zu kaufen und ich habe Rollen anderer Herstelller der Preisklasse unter 100 € gekauft mit denen ich teilweise richtig ins Klo gegriffen habe.

Was die Arcs selber angeht das Getriebe der RedArc nicht das stabilste wenn es um große Belastungen geht. Aber dafür ist diese Rolle ja auch gar nicht gemacht was man auch deutlich daran sehen kann dass die max. Rollengröße die 4000er ist. Für stärkere Belastungen ist die BlueArc Serie gemacht die in den "großen Größen" sogar zum Wallerspinnfischen eingesetzt wird. Wenn also jemand die RedArc zum schweren Spinnfischen einsetzt und sich wundert wieso sie kaputt geht ....

Der nächste Punkt ist Schmierung,  Schnurlaufröllchen und Qualitätskontrolle vor der Auslieferung. Sicher sind dass Schwachpunkte keine Frage. Aber bei den meisten muß man sich die Frage stellen wann manche  das letzte mal eine Rolle in der Preisklasse von 50-70€ in der Hand hatten. Da sind diese Probleme, wie ich selber leider feststellen mußte, an der Tagesordnung und teilweise noch wesentlich heftiger während die restlichen Leistungsmerkmale wie Schnurverlegung und Bremse bei vielen dieser Rollen einfach nicht das Niveau der Arcs erreichen. Vermutlich ist deshalb die "Leidensfähigkeit" der Arcs-Benutzer auch so hoch und die Auszeichnung "Rolle des Jahres" nicht so ganz unverdient.

Dann bin ich ehrlich gesagt doch etwas verwundert über Aussagen wie "die Rolle kann man nicht kaufen weil man nicht weis ob sie einem im Urlaub kaputt geht" oder "beim Hornhechtangeln flog User X die Rolle um die Ohren".  Als erstes mal würde ich mal ein Studium von anderen Rollen dieser Preisklasse anraten. Zum zweiten kommt ein Getriebedefekt, es sei den man provoziert ihn, nie von einer Sekunde andere sondern kündigt sich meist schon Tage wenn nicht Wochen vorher durch Geräusche im Getriebe an. Wenn man auf sowas dann nicht hört ... Was das Hornhechtangeln angeht ist das auch ein gutes Beispiel. Meines wissens (als Bayer und nicht Salzwasserangler) sind Hornhechte Salzwasserfische. Ich habe aber nirgendwo gelesen dass die Arcs salzwassergeeignet sind. Wenn man eine solche Rolle im Salzwasser einsetzt und dann dort eingetretene Salz die Kugellager und das Getriebe kaputt macht wobei auch das meist nicht ohne irgendwelche Geräusche vorher abgeht ...

Ich bin selber kein großer Technikfreak der selber an seinen Rollen viel rumbastelt und habe über zwei Jahre nur Arcs gefischt weil ich mit vielen anderen Rollen anderer Hersteller in der Preisklasse unter 100 € einfach zu oft eingegangen bin. In der Zwischenzeit fische ich zwar hauptsächlich Daiwas und Shimanos zwischen 100-200 € die in vielen Bereichen halt deutlich besser sind als die Arcs was aber auch seinen Preis hat und den ist halt nicht jeder bereit oder hat die Mittel das auszugeben um seinen Hobby, und dass sollte Anglen eigentlich auch sein, nachzugehen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## TRANSformator (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Slotti schrieb:


> was ein geiles Posting
> 
> bescheidene Frage : und was hast *du* selbst zum Thema beizutragen außer Hörensagen?
> 
> sorry aber das sind genau die Postings die in einem Thread wo es um Rollenempfehlungen geht meiner Ansicht total fehl am Platze sind.



Hey, Postings dieser Art aus dem anderen Lager ("Anti-Arc") gibts da aber x-mal mehr. Da scheints aber nur mich zu stören.


----------



## TRANSformator (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



donlotis schrieb:


> Das kann ich sofort unterschreiben, ich weiß es aus eigener Erfahrung!
> 
> Gruß donlotis


Deine Arc ist ja auch ein sehr gutes Beispiel für ne gutlaufende. Bei der ist aufgrund der häufigen Belastung (auch im Salzwasser) ja schon der ganze Rollenfuß blank und von Farbe befreit.
(Nein, dies ist jetzt kein Zeichen für eine schlechte Lackierung, sondern nur Abnutzungserscheinungen, wie sie bei häufiger Benutzung auftreten).


----------



## TRANSformator (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

So, ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen


Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das Fetten mag ne Schwachstelle sein, mit der Leute sich anfreunden können, obgleich es schon fragwürdig ist, dass man ne frischgekaufte Rolle erstmal zerlegen muß. Auch in der 60-80€ Klasse. Das Schnurlaufröllchen, wo man sich ggf. ein neues Lager ranbesorgen muß, ist da schon ein derberer Fehler. Und die Getriebe, die es hie und da mal zerbröselt, insb. wenn mit der ollen Arc auch mal geangelt wird, ist eine Katastrophe. Ebenso wie das Problem, dass man sich schlicht nicht auf das Gerät verlassen kann (weil man ja vor'm Ausflug nicht weiß, ob man das Montagsmodell in der Hand hält) und deshalb ein Ersatzröllchen bei der Hand haben sollte... Das alles macht ein potententiell leichtgängiger Lauf und ne gute Schnurverlegung nicht wett...


Das Nachfetten halte ich persönlich so, weil ich ein absoluter Perfektionist bin. Das ist kein Muss. Ich kenne zig Arcs, die so wie sie aus dem Laden kommen und nicht nachgefettet werden, super laufen. möchte also klar stellen, dass lange nicht jede Arc schlecht gefettet ist. Aber es gibt eben welche, die aufgrund der hohen Verkaufszahlen in unseren Breitengraden dann natürlich extrem auffallen. Dies sind in den meisten Fällend ann auch die Rollen, bei denen es das Getriebe auf Dauer zerbröselt. Von den Verkaufszahlen können doch nur wenige Rollen mithalten, wenn man sich mal am Gewässer umschaut. Somit ist es schwierig, ohne einen Faktor zwischen Verkaufs- und Defektzahlen einen Vergleich zu anderen Rollen zu ziehen. Ist eben alles Spekulation (sowohl von meiner, als auch deiner Seite). Fasse wir mal die knapp doppelt so teure Technium ins
Auge. Auch hier sind Lagerdefekte des Schnurlaufröllchens keine Seltenheit. Der Verbreitungsgrad und die Verkaufzahlen sind jedoch niedriger (schließe ich aus meinen Sichtungen am Wasser, Aussagen der mir persönlich bekannten Tackle-Dealer und der Erwähnungshäufigkeit im Netz). Rechnet man das nun auf die Verbreitung der Arc hoch, wird die Technium in Bezug auf das Schnurlaufröllchen wahrscheinlich nicht besser wegkommen als die Arc.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Denn ausgerechnet jene zeichnet dafür verantwortlich, dass dünne Schnüre in einer zu parallelen Wicklung einschneiden, sich verheddern und dann beim nächsten Wurf als Marshmellow von der Rolle hüpfen. Warum ich dabei auf Deine Arc anspiele (neben dem "ich hab keine Probleme mit der Arc")? Weil exakt hier die Ursache für ein bekanntes Phänomen verborgen liegt, nämlich jenes, dass die Arc sich gut mit Abschleppseilen fischen lässt (auf die aber bloß keine Last gebracht werden sollten --> siehe Getriebe), bei dünnen Schnüren aber regelmäßig kapituliert:


10 lb Prower Pro als Abschleppseil zu bezeichnen finde ich persönlich jetzt übertrieben. Mit der 10 lb fische ich jede Arc ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Die Probleme entstehen mit einer kleinen Rolle und der 8 lb Power Pro, die zudem noch platt ist. Die 8 lb fische ich auf eben dieser kleinen Zauber seit Jahren ohne Probleme, auch beim Jiggen. Probleme gibts seit neustem beim recht aggressiven Twitchen.
Der sehr langsame Spulenhub der WS-Rollen bei Arcs und Konsorten bringt Vorteile beim Lauf Der Rolle und eben der Wicklung. Auf der anderen Seite eben nachteile bei sehr dünnen Schnüren. Das ist sicherlich eine Überlegung, über die man sich vor dem Kauf Gedanken machen sollte, eben imemr in bezug aufs Einsatzgebiet. Nun habe ich die kleine Zauber mit der 8 lb jahrelang problemlos gefischt, da gabs keine Perücken. Ob diese nun beim aggressiven Twitchen nur aufgrund des geringen Spulenhubs entstehen, konnte ich noch nicht klären. Fakt ist eben, dass viele Stationärrollen beim aggressiven Twitchen Probleme bekommen können, eben dann wenn sehr viel lose Schnur aufgenommen wird. Ist also weniger ein explizites Problem der Arc, sondern ein generelles bei Stationörrollen. Der langsame Spulenhub der WS-Arc + dünne Schnüre forcieren das dann jedoch womöglich noch.
Das sind doch alles Dinge, die man auch mit anderen Rollen hat. Ich habe nie behauptet (bitte an dieser Stelle keine aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Zitate), dass die Arc die Über-Rolle schlecht hin ist, sondern nur, dass sie innerhalb ihrer Preisklasse top ist, jedoch gewisse Schwächen hat, die andere Rollen in der Preisklasse eventuell nicht haben. Die haben dafür dann z.B. andere Probleme. Man sollte also abwägen und selektieren.




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist dies ein wenig frech, wie ich finde:
> .........
> Denn ich sehe bei den dargebrachten Erfahrungen keine Tanten, Onkel von  Brüder der Bekannten, die mal von einer RedArc gehört haben. Diese Leute  haben sie selber gefischt bzw. ihre Angelkumpels:


Frech finde ich das nicht. Ist doch eine Tatsache, für die ich dir mindestens soviele Zitate bringen könnte, wie du sie hier anführst. Allerdings habe ich für das Zusammensuchen keine Zeit, weshalb ich darauf verzichte. Wenn du mir das nicht abnimmst, darfst du alte Threads gern selbst durchsuchen. Es reicht jedoch auch, einfach in Zukunft darauf zu achten, denn diese Postings werden immer wieder kommen....ich sagte ja bereits, es hat sich verselbstständigt.
Außerdem schrieb ich (wie du ja auch korrekt zitiert hast), dass es "Nichtsdestotrotz viele Pseudo-Meldungen gibt", die eine wirklich fachliche, realitätsnahe Diskussion kaputt gemacht haben.




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Insofern würde ich mal sagen, dass die Red Arc in Ihrer Preisklasse vielleicht eine akzeptable Rolle ist, wenn all das, was oben geschrieben wurde, nicht so wäre. Ansonsten gibt es Alternativen, die definitiv gebrauchsfertiger, stabiler, salzwasserfester und genauso leichtgängig und einfach berechenbarer sind. Und zwar in derselben Preisklasse. Und auch von Spro selbst.


Das ist deine Meinung, die steht dir zu. Meine (und vieler anderer Leute) sieht anders aus (wie, habe ich ja schon mehrfach deutlich gemacht). Soll sich jeder unter Zuhilfenahme der Statements und persönlicher Erfahrungen seine eigene bilden. Ist doch auch sinnvoll, sonst ständen wir nachher alle mit der gleichen Rolle am Wasser. Bei Autos funktioniert das doch aus wunderbar.
Das hat auch nichts mit "Recht haben" zu tun, denn bei so einer Diskussion haben letztlich alle oder auch keiner Recht.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## hans albers (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

moin..

ihr könnt hier noch 10 seiten mehr diskutieren

dem thread- ersteller wirds ab seite 5 
sowieso nicht mehr weiter helfen, 
da es nicht mehr um eine  empfehlung/spinnrolle geht,
 sondern nur noch für/wieder red arc..

denkt mal darüber nach.. 

wenn jemand gute erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht hat ,
so sollte 
man das genauso akzeptieren wie
das es auch viele montags /problem-modelle gibt.

ich tendiere eh eher zur ryobi...
(gute erfahrungen selbst gemacht + wenig gemecker im board)

greetz
lars


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin..
> 
> ihr könnt hier noch 10 seiten mehr diskutieren
> 
> ...


 

Ja auch gefühlte 200 Zeilen liest keiner mehr als die Zanker selbst.
Ich hatte ja den Thread schon beendet. 

Wenn Ihr euch weiter je 200 Zeilen an den Kopf schmeißen wollt, dann macht das per PN.


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Was die Arcs selber angeht das Getriebe der RedArc nicht das stabilste wenn es um große Belastungen geht. Aber dafür ist diese Rolle ja auch gar nicht gemacht was man auch deutlich daran sehen kann dass die max. Rollengröße die 4000er ist.



Dann muß man sich aber fragen, warum ein Getriebe, daß nicht das "Stabilste" ist unbedingt in ein Alugehäuse gelagert sein muß, daß ja nun von Vielen gerade wegen seiner Stabilität angepriesen wird... #d Passt imho wenig zueinander, macht nur die Rolle unnötig schwer...
Und so unrobust ist das Getriebe eigentlich garnicht mal aufgebaut, zumindest nicht Großrad und Pinion Gear. Nur leider voller Achillesfersen dank einiger schlecht verarbeiteter oder aus schlechtem Material gefertigter Kleinstteile... Ärgerlich.


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

P.S:
Hier nur ein kleiner Auszug aus dem reichen Fundus, die kann man bei dem Thema immer mal wieder bringen... 

Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem
Probleme mit Ryobi Zauber 4000
RYOBI - Rolle und der Garantieservice
blackarc macht schleifende kratzende geräusche
Schnuraufwicklung von Red Arc
Red Arc macht Geräusche!!!
Red arc, blue arc bzw. Wormshaftgeräusche
Red Arc wickelt um den Spulenkop!
Red Arc Schnurlaufröllchen und Spulenhub
Red Arc Problem
Spinnrolle - Ersatz für Blue Arc
Ryobi Zauber 3000 Schnurlaufröllchen.....
Ryobi Zauber - Gebrauchtkauf (Schwerfälliger Lauf)
Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

@wickeswalley

ok, dann frage ich mich auch warum meine aspire auch ein Metallgehäuse hat.
Eine 2500er Rolle die so wenig Power hat, habe ich selten erlebt. Dem Getriebe würde ich wirklich nicht besonders viel zutrauen. Eine Sorön STX20 würde ich sofort mit auf´s Belly auf die Ostsee nehmen, die Aspire mit Sicherheit nicht.
Und das ist eine Rolle der ü200 € Klasse. OK, sie läuft absolut Sahne, aber streikt schon bei "etwas" größerer Belastung.


----------



## cyberpeter (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Dann muß man sich aber fragen, warum ein Getriebe, daß nicht das "Stabilste" ist unbedingt in ein Alugehäuse gelagert sein muß, daß ja nun von Vielen gerade wegen seiner Stabilität angepriesen wird... #d Passt imho wenig zueinander, macht nur die Rolle unnötig schwer...
> Und so unrobust ist das Getriebe eigentlich garnicht mal aufgebaut, zumindest nicht Großrad und Pinion Gear. Nur leider voller Achillesfersen dank einiger schlecht verarbeiteter oder aus schlechtem Material gefertigter Kleinstteile... Ärgerlich.



Hallo,

wie gesagt ich bin nicht der Technikfreak und Du hast recht das es ärgerlich ist wenn mit etwas mehr Sorgfalt noch mehr drin wäre aber bei einem Preis um die 70 € mit einem WS-Getriebe und einer sehr guten Bremse muß man halt Einschränkungen hinnehmen... 

Stell Dir vor es wäre nicht so da würden doch einige so vermessen sein die Red Arc gegen die Stradic zu "positionieren" ... 

Gruß Peter


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

keine Ahnung warum man das nicht machen sollte. Die Stradic von meinem Kumpel, jetzt gut 1 Jahr alt, häufig benutzet, jetzt ausgetauscht durch eine Stella, ist schon ziemlich durchgenudelt. Überall Spiel in der Rolle etc.. So dolle ist nun eine Stradic auch nicht.
Er wollte die jetzt einem anderen Kumpel für nur 50,- € verkaufen, anfänglich wollte er sie aber auch haben. Aber er hat sich vorgestern mal von mir die DAM Quick Ahead 300 ausgeliehen zum Probefischen, (Braucht für seine neue Jan Gutjahr X-Blade eine neue Rolle) danach wollte er die "ausgeleierte" Stradic nicht mehr haben. Gut, er verkauft die jetzt für wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr lieber bei ebay, und der andere holt sich jetzt wahrscheinlich entweder die DAM oder die Sorön. Nur mal so nebenbei, meine Sorön ist soar ein bißchen älter als die Stradic, aber lange nicht so verwurstet.
Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte:

Es gibt bei allen Rollen gute und schlechte Ausführungen, die kann man auch bei Shimano oder Daiwa antreffen. Also ist bei denen auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Man muß einfach mal ein bißchen über den Tellerrand schauen und nicht immer so verbohrt sein, eben nicht nur Arc oder nur Shimano.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte:
> 
> Es gibt bei allen Rollen gute und schlechte Ausführungen, die kann man auch bei Shimano oder Daiwa antreffen. Also ist bei denen auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Man muß einfach mal ein bißchen über den Tellerrand schauen und nicht immer so verbohrt sein, eben nicht nur Arc oder nur Shimano.



Da kann ich nur sagen:  #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Wer redet eigentlich von Shimano???

Irgendwie ist das immer so - bemängelt man irgendwo diese rote Rolle kommt jemand um die Ecke und sagt "ja, aber Shimano ist auch sch..." |rolleyes

Warum gerade immer ausgerechnet Shimano? #c

Über die angebl. "schwache Kurbelpower" der Aspire hat man ja mit dir schon reichlich diskutiert, Welsfänger. Ich glaube du bist so ziemlich der einzige der etwas in der Richtung an dieser spitzenmäßigen Rolle bemängelt...

Die Frage ist ja was ist eine "etwas" größere Belastung und was bedeutet bei dir streiken? Für mich muß eine Spinnrolle jedenfalls nicht so gebaut sein, daß man damit alles gnadenlos einwinchen kann. Aber das Alugehäuse ist zugegeben unnötig gewesen, deswegen haben sie die Aspire viell. auch aus dem Programm genommen(?)


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Hallo,

dass Problem ist doch, dass die meisten über die Arcs "herziehen" aber wenn man dann nach einer Alternative in der *gleichen Preisklasse* fragt ist entweder Schweigen im Walde oder es werden eben die Rollen von Shimano Technium, Stradic usw. als Alternative genannt obwohl die genannten Shimanos nicht unbedingt die gleiche Preisklasse sind und auch nicht ganz problemfrei sind wie ich bei meiner Rarenium feststellen mußte.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ist wie bei den Autos auch (auch da treffen ja überwiegend Männer die Kaufentscheidung, wie bei den Anglern auch, hat vielleicht auch damit was zu tun???...):

Wer schon immer nen Ferrari fährt, wird trotz aller Mängel (die bei jeder Marke auftreten, inkl. Montagsautos..) andere Marken eher schlecht reden..

Egal, was Messwerte oder physikalische Fakten aussagen..


Wer dagegen mit einem Dacia Logan zufrieden ist, wird wohl in den seltensten Fällen verstehen, warum ein anderer so viel Geld für nen Ferrari ausgibt. Und auch das dürfte in den seltensten Fällen mit Fakten, sondern eher mit Gefühlen zu tun haben.


Und es ist hier auch wie bei den Autos (bzw. hier eher noch schlimmer):
Wirkliches Wissen um reale Fakten ist selten. 

Es gibt ein paar Großhändler, die wirklich entweder selber herstellen oder zumindest selber entwickeln und dann nach diesen Vorgaben herstellen lassen.  

Und die große Zahl der Großhändler, die eine fertige Rolle kaufen, in eine nette Verpackung stecken und dann versuchen davon ne Menge loszuwerden..

Wo da dann im Einzelnen die Unterschiede sind, ob im Material, in der Fertigungstoleranz oder z. B. wie hier auch schon diskutiert in der Endkontrolle, lässt sich doch für uns Endverbraucher nicht nachvollziehen.

Wenn dann Rollen gleich aussehen und  mit den gleichen Materialien verbaut sind, kann es eben auf Grund der Aussortierung durch eine entsprechende Kontrolle immer noch Qualitäts- und auch Preisunterschiede geben..

Und wie bei den Autos gibts halt auch bei den Rollen alle möglichen Varianten, die dann fast jeden Geschmack und Geldbeutel bedienen.

Sozusagen vom Dacia Logan um möglichst preiswert von A nach B zu kommen, über den Mercedes E - Klasse, um diese Strecke möglichst komfortabel zu schaffen, weiter über Ferrari um eine Strecke möglichst schnell zu schaffen bis hin zu einem Hummer, bei dessen Käufern die einzig relevante Strecke wohl die ist, die sie meinen ihren Schwanz mit dem Besitz einer solchen Karre virtuell verlängern zu können..

Diskutiert also ruhig weiter, denkt aber dran, dass e wohl keinem von uns gelingen wird, hier die absolute Wahrheit zu finden, sondern dass das immer viel mit individuellem Geschmack zu tun hat und richtet auch eure Ausdrucksweise danach..


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

sorry, bin auf den Vergleich gekommen wegen dem Satz von cyberpeter.

Das ich aber der einzige bin der eine Aspire 2500 hat die wenig Kurbelpower hat wage ich aber mal zu bezweifeln. Die Rolle fkt. ansonsten mehr als perfekt. Sie ist ja auch eine nahezu perfekte Spinnrolle die unheimlich viel Spaß macht zu fischen. den Lauf der Aspire finde ich sogar besser als den von den drei Stellas in meinem Bekanntenkreis (1x1000 / 1x2500 / 1x4000) nur eben die "Kurbelpower" läßt doch arg zu wünschen überig. Und da rede ich nicht von "hochwinchen". Das macht wohl keiner mit einer 2500er (wobei, mit der Stella 2500 fkt. das sogar !). Nur sind da alle meine andreren einigermaßen guten Rollen der gleichen Größe
 deutlich besser.


----------



## Slotti (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich fische die 2500er Aspire nun auch schon ein gutes 3/4 Jahr recht intensiv. Bisher hatte ich null Probleme mit zu wenig Kurbelpower, da frage ich mich wann und wo ist denn die Kurbelpower anglerisch relevant?

Hänger löse ich nicht über die Rolle , als Ankerwinde nutze ich die Rolle auch nicht. Kleine Barsche werden reingeleiert und was größeres wird über die Rute rangepumpt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Genau die letzten zwei Postings zeigen ja wieder deutlich, was ich oben geschrieben habe:
Die Ansprüche sind eben individuell unterschiedlich, relevante und belegbare Fakten sind unbekannt oder spielen keine Rolle, diskutiert wird dafür umso härter ;-))


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Hallo Thomas,

da hast Du sicher recht. Das Problem ist nur leider, dass viele bei ihren Posting nicht an die unbedarten Einsteiger denken die damit teilweise auf eine falsche Fährte gebracht werden.

Mal als Beispiel ein Beitrag von Dir in diesem Thread:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie ne RedArc gefischt, nur gesehen wie es die von  Goeddoek beim Hornhechtangeln zerbröselt hat ;-))



Wenn ich dass jetzt als Anfänger lese hätte würde ich meine Finger von dieser Rolle lassen weil der Admin war ja dabei wie eine solche Rolle kaputt gegangen ist ....

Dass die RedArc laut Hersteller nicht als Rolle für das Salzwasser verkauft wird und dass der Defekt der Rolle durchaus etwas mit diesem Salz zu tun haben kann und vermutlich auch wird steht dort leider nicht.

Ich vermute es war von Dir auch nicht so gemeint - aber leider kommt es so rüber wie die Postings von vielen anderen auch.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Hast Du grundsätzlich sicher nicht unrecht.

ABER:
Gerade in solchen Diskussionen zählt für mich nur zweierlei (auch und gerade wegen der Anfänger):
Belegbare Fakten (mehr als selten, siehe auch "Zinkgetriebediskussion"..)

Oder eben persönliche Erfahrungen, selbst gemacht oder direkt dabei gewesen, explizit NICHT!! Hörensagen..



> Dass die RedArc laut Hersteller nicht als Rolle für das Salzwasser verkauft wird und dass der Defekt der Rolle durchaus etwas mit diesem Salz zu tun haben kann und vermutlich auch wird steht dort leider nicht.



Naja, die war wohl das erste Mal im Salzwasser unterwegs, daran kanns kaum gelegen haben..


----------



## angler1996 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Thomas.
wenn ich an den Zinkguss usw. recht entsinne, wolltest Du doch genau zu diesem Punkt mit einem Rollenproduzenten ein Statement erschaffen. Oder ist mir das entgangen?
Da gäbe es ja mal etwas Erleuchtung.
Ob die Arc gut oder schlecht ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Mir reicht die Menge an kritschen Äußerungen dazu, um sie nicht anzuschaffen, da bleibe ich lieber bei den entsprechenden Abu's. Ich bin doch nicht der Testpilot oder ausgelagerte Qualitätskontrolle.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



> Ich bin doch nicht der Testpilot oder ausgelagerte Qualitätskontrolle.


Doch, sind wir wohl bei allen Marken - bei den einen mehr, den anderen weniger..
Aber grundsätzlich: Doch!


----------



## linkspaddel (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Moin!
Irgendeiner wollte doch ne Technium 2500 von Moritz haben, oder?
(bin zwischendurch beim Lesen ausgestiegen, ist ja unerträglich)
Bitte bei weiterem Interesse PN schreiben.
Vllt. lässt sich nächste Woche da was machen.
Gruß Simon


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast Du grundsätzlich sicher nicht unrecht.
> 
> ABER:
> Gerade in solchen Diskussionen zählt für mich nur zweierlei (auch und gerade wegen der Anfänger):
> ...



Hallo,

da hast Du recht am Salzwasser wird es nicht gelegen haben! 

Ich finde es auch am besten wenn man Fakten bei solchen Diskussionen als Grundlage benutzt.

Die Frage ist, wie wurde die Rolle vorher behandelt - Hänger mit der Rolle lösen usw..

Es ist halt schwierig wenn es nicht die eigene Rolle ist sondern die von jemand andern wo man, auch wenn man ich gut kennt, nicht genau weis was vorher gelaufen ist und ob sich ein Problem z.B. durch leichte Schleifgeräusche schon vorher angekündigt hat wie es meinsten der Fall ist ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

So isses...


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> da hast Du sicher recht. Das Problem ist nur leider, dass viele bei ihren Posting nicht an die unbedarten Einsteiger denken die damit teilweise auf eine falsche Fährte gebracht werden.



Was meinst du? Wenn jemandem so eine Rolle zerbröselt ist und er das dem Einsteiger gegenüber aüßert ist das "auf eine falsche Fährte bringen"?
Oder wenn jemand sagt: "Kauf dir ne Red Arc, damit machst du garantiert nix falsch!" #c



> Wenn ich dass jetzt als Anfänger lese hätte würde ich meine Finger von dieser Rolle lassen weil der Admin war ja dabei wie eine solche Rolle kaputt gegangen ist ....


Wär das so eine schlechte Entscheidung? Soll man einem Einsteiger bedenkenlos problembehaftete Rollenmodelle empfehlen? 
Wie gemein und böswillig einen armen Einsteiger um die unbezahlbare Erfahrung mit dieser Praline unter den Angelrollen bringen zu wollen... |supergri Schließlich muß gerade ein Anfänger ja lernen, wie man ne defekte Rolle erkennt, sie auseinanderbaut, nachfettet etc... |uhoh:



> Dass die RedArc laut Hersteller nicht als Rolle für das Salzwasser verkauft wird und dass der Defekt der Rolle durchaus etwas mit diesem Salz zu tun haben kann und vermutlich auch wird steht dort leider nicht.


Das ist, entschuldige, ziemlicher Quatsch und das wüßtest du vielleicht, wenn du dich ein bißchen mit dem Salzwasserspinnfischen auskennen würdest.
Schau doch mal, was die Mefoangler so an Rollen fischen und dann nenn mir welche, die ausgewisenermaßen salzwassergeeignet sind. 
Da wirst du nämlich wenig finden.  im Endeffekt wird beim Watangeln im Salzwasser so ziemlich jede Rolle gefischt wie im Süsswasser auch, u.a auch jede Menge Techniums und Red Arcs. Mit mal mehr oder weniger Problemen. Aber jeder Salzwasserspinnfischer weiß auch, daß ne Rolle im Salz nunmal nicht ewig halten wird, ist leider einfach so.

Ausgewiesene Salzwasserrollen sind sehr teuer und kaum in Mefogeeigneten Größen erhältlich (Saltiga / TP PG/SW etc.)


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Wenn jemandem so eine Rolle zerbröselt ist und er das dem Einsteiger gegenüber aüßert ist das "auf eine falsche Fährte bringen"?
> Oder wenn jemand sagt: "Kauf dir ne Red Arc, damit machst du garantiert nix falsch!" #c



Die Frage ist doch wieso die Rolle "zerbröselt" ist....  

Deshalb weil die Rolle schon von Anfang an defekt war und wenn ja wie oft das prozentual passiert oder weil die Rolle für die Preisklasse zu minderwertig aufgebaut ist oder weil sie "unsachgemäß" benutzt wurde ... 

Nur daraus kann man für sich selber Rückschlüsse ziehen!!  

Wenn das anders wäre müßte ich mich jetzt auch hinstellen und schreiben die Rarenium ist eine schlechte Rolle, weil die erste, die ich geliefert bekommen habe nach kurzem Spinnfischen wie eine Kaffeemühle geklungen hat und dann komplett blockiert hat. Der Angeltag war fürn Eimer.

Gut dass passiert halt und in anderen Foren gibt es auch schon ein paar Einträge wo anderen Usern das gleiche mit der Rolle passiert ist. 

Muß ich jetzt einen Thread aufmachen Rarenium - eine Kaffeemühle???



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wär das so eine schlechte Entscheidung? Soll man einem Einsteiger bedenkenlos problembehaftete Rollenmodelle empfehlen?



Die Frage ist, welche Rolle im Preisbereich bis ca. 70 € nicht auf die eine oder andere Weise problembehaftet ist - sprich welche ist das geringste Übel ... Ich habe da einige von verschiedenen Herstellern in den Müllleimer befördert oder zurückgegeben bevor ich über zwei Jahre lang eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit div Arcs war. Deshalb finde ich es auch nicht richtig wie man hier teilweise "Stimmung" macht. Nicht weil mich das persönlich trifft - habe nur noch eine Arc die ihr Dasein als Ersatzrolle fristet. Nein weil ich leider auch auf diesen dummen Müll der teilweise verbreitet wird reingefallen bin und mir statt dessen Rollen von DAM, Balzer und Billigshimanos gekauft habe und dort einiges an Geld sinnlos "verbrannt" habe.

Allerdings bin ich auch hergegangen und habe mir meine Arcs in Läden gekauft wo ich probekurbeln konnte was ich aber mit jeder Rolle in dieser Preisklasse machen würde weil die Probleme leider sehr ähnlich sind. Wenn man bestellt muß man halt wissen dass man auch eine bekommen kann die nicht sogut läuft und dann wieder zurückdamit. Aber auch dass habe ich bei anderen Rollen dieser Preisklasse genauso schon gehabt. Das letzte mal bei einer 704er Abu ...

Mir persönlich fallen im Moment als Alternative zur Arc eigentlich nur die 700er Abus ein wobei die bei sehr dünnen Schnüren das Problem haben dass sie einschneiden und die Grauvell Legend (Baugleich Cormoran Axos 12 PiF) allerdings nur wenn man vorher den Schnurfangbügel austauscht. 

Da es ja auch sehr viele positive Medungen zu den Arcs gibt gehe ich jetzt mal nicht davon aus dass jede zweite Rolle defekt ist. Dazu muß man auch sagen dass die meisten Probleme bei Leuten auftreten die sehr oft und intensiv mit der Rolle fischen was bei Anfängern so meist nicht gegeben ist.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das ist, entschuldige, ziemlicher Quatsch und das wüßtest du vielleicht, wenn du dich ein bißchen mit dem Salzwasserspinnfischen auskennen würdest.
> Schau doch mal, was die Mefoangler so an Rollen fischen und dann nenn mir welche, die ausgewisenermaßen salzwassergeeignet sind.
> Da wirst du nämlich wenig finden.  im Endeffekt wird beim Watangeln im Salzwasser so ziemlich jede Rolle gefischt wie im Süsswasser auch, u.a auch jede Menge Techniums und Red Arcs. Mit mal mehr oder weniger Problemen. Aber jeder Salzwasserspinnfischer weiß auch, daß ne Rolle im Salz nunmal nicht ewig halten wird, ist leider einfach so.
> 
> Ausgewiesene Salzwasserrollen sind sehr teuer und kaum in Mefogeeigneten Größen erhältlich (Saltiga / TP PG/SW etc.)



Ich weis ich habe keine Ahnung - im Salzwasserbereich hast Du sogar Recht! Aber wieso ist das Quatsch? Wenn auf einer Rolle ob nun Arc oder irgend eine andere nichts von salzwassergeeignet seht, anders wie z.B. bei der Söron, dann kann ich auch nicht verlangen dass sie dass durchsteht! Versuche doch mal eine Technium, die im Salzwasser gestorben ist bei Shimano umzutauschen obwohl letztendlich dieses nicht schuld daran war - ein Kumpel kann ein Lied davon singen ... Wenn das andere Rollen machen bzw. länger machen als die Arc, nebenbei teilweise erheblich teurerer sind, dann ist das schön und qualifiziert diese Rolle neben ihrem Einsatz im Süßwasser auch zum Salzwasserfischen. 

Aber für den "normalen" Einsatz im Süßwasser und dann noch für Anfänger ist das mit verlaub gesagt "******egal".

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Wenn das anders wäre müßte ich mich jetzt auch hinstellen und schreiben die Rarenium ist eine schlechte Rolle, weil die erste, die ich geliefert bekommen habe nach kurzem Spinnfischen wie eine Kaffeemühle geklungen hat und dann komplett blockiert hat. Der Angeltag war fürn Eimer.
> 
> Gut dass passiert halt und in anderen Foren gibt es auch schon ein paar Einträge wo anderen Usern das gleiche mit der Rolle passiert ist.
> 
> Muß ich jetzt einen Thread aufmachen Rarenium - eine Kaffeemühle???



Müssen musst du das sicher nicht, aber es wäre doch schön, wenn du dass einfach mal belegen könntest. Ein paar Verlinkungen zu den von dir angesprochenen Problemen wäre nett. Ich denke, dass solche Erfahrungen für andere User wertvoll sind.

Was mich allerdings etwas wundert, dass ist, dass dieses von dir als mehrfach kolportierte Problem noch nicht im größten Angelforum aufgetaucht ist. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## cyberpeter (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Müssen musst du das sicher nicht, aber es wäre doch schön, wenn du dass einfach mal belegen könntest. Ein paar Verlinkungen zu den von dir angesprochenen Problemen wäre nett. Ich denke, dass solche Erfahrungen für andere User wertvoll sind.
> 
> Was mich allerdings etwas wundert, dass ist, dass dieses von dir als mehrfach kolportierte Problem noch nicht im größten Angelforum aufgetaucht ist. Woran könnte das liegen?



Hallo,

ich glaube Du hast den Sinn, der hinter diesen Zeilen steht, nicht so ganz erfaßt... 

Ich will die Rolle nicht schlechtreden!!!!!

Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur verdeutlichen was passiert wenn man selbst eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat und dann noch den selben "Fehler" in einem anderen Forum gelesen hat. Bei vielen kommt dann eben Schrottrolle - und entsprechende Einträge in diversen Foren sind dann die Folge obwohl das nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Ein paar Schlauköpfe plapern dass dann auch nach und schon ist eine fehlerhafte Serie geboren ....

Nochmal zur Rarenium. Es ist, zumindest für meine Bedürfnisse, hervorragende Rolle. Das mit dem Defekt war einfach Pech - so sehe ich es zumindest - genauso wie es sie bei den anderen betroffenen vermutlich um Pech gehandelt hat. 

Dass über die Rarenium noch nicht mehr in den Foren steht könnte aber neben der Qualität auch daran liegen dass die Rolle noch nicht so lange am Markt ist und aufgrund des Preises nicht in so großen Stückzahlen verkauft wird. Deshalb wird es auch bei dieser Rolle wird es Defekte geben ...

Vielleicht sind wir jetzt beieinander?!

Gruß Peter


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Leute, wenn irgendetwas mit eurem Tackle nicht stimmt, dann plaudert das bloß nicht in irgendwelchen Angelforen aus - was den armen Herstellern durch Nachplapperei da an Verkäufen durch die Lappen geht ist enorm!!! :q Und außerdem - wen interessiert's? Wenn ich mir was kaufen will, kaufe ich es auch! Wird schon alles in Ordnung sein bei mir.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube Du hast den Sinn, der hinter diesen Zeilen steht, nicht so ganz erfaßt...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass wir überhaupt nicht beieinander sind, sondern das du dir irgendetwas aus den Fingern saugst. Schade eigentlich, denn ich dachte immer - im Gegensatz zu dir offensichtlich - das Foren zum Austausch von Erfahrungen da seien.


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass wir überhaupt nicht beieinander sind, sondern das du dir irgendetwas aus den Fingern saugst. Schade eigentlich, denn ich dachte immer - im Gegensatz zu dir offensichtlich - das Foren zum Austausch von Erfahrungen da seien.



Auf gut deutsch ich lüge! 

Ich hatte vor 3 Monaten, bevor ich mir die Rarenium gekauft habe zwei Einträge gefunden, mir die Links nicht abgespeichert weil mir das ehrlich gesagt egal war. 

Wenn Du mich nett gefragt hättest dann ich sicher nochmal geschaut ob ich dass noch mal finde weil ich habe damals ewig geschaut und mich extra in einigen Foren angemeldet weil die ohne Anmeldung nicht zu durchsuchen waren - es gab zur Rarenium so gut wie nichts. Nach deinem Post habe ich ich bei Google geschaut ob ich die Links auf die schnelle finde - nichts. 

Aber wenn Du mir so kommst und behauptest dass die Einträge in anderen Foren genauso wie mein Defekt Lüge ist - dessen Grund mir ehrlich gesagt mehr als schleierhaft ist- such Dir die Einträge selber. Ich bin sowieso der Meinung dass dich die Links gar nicht interessieren. Dir gehts eigentlich nur darum einen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen und Leute die eine andere Meinung als Du vertreten als unglaubwürdig darzustellen. Dass hast Du in der Vergangenheit ja schon mehrere male bewiesen.

Ich habe von anderen Forenteilnehmern ja schon erfahren dass Du es mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau nimmst und dass normale Diskussionen mit Dir eher nicht möglich sind - mein kleiner Tip - nicht von sich auf ander schließen!!


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Leute, wenn irgendetwas mit eurem Tackle nicht stimmt, dann plaudert das bloß nicht in irgendwelchen Angelforen aus - was den armen Herstellern durch Nachplapperei da an Verkäufen durch die Lappen geht ist enorm!!! :q Und außerdem - wen interessiert's? Wenn ich mir was kaufen will, kaufe ich es auch! Wird schon alles in Ordnung sein bei mir.



Man kann es aber auch übertreiben und aus allen ein riesen Drama machen.....

#d


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

aber ich habe von anderen Forenteilnehmern ja schon erfahren dass Du es mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau nimmst - mein kleiner Tip - nicht von sich auf ander schließen!![/QUOTE]


Bist Du sicher das Du das so stehenlassen solltest.
Ich bin der Äusserung gegenüber sehr skeptisch??#d


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> aber ich habe von anderen Forenteilnehmern ja schon erfahren dass Du es mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau nimmst - mein kleiner Tip - nicht von sich auf ander schließen!!


 

Bist Du sicher das Du das so stehenlassen solltest.
Ich bin der Äusserung gegenüber sehr skeptisch??#d[/QUOTE]

Vielleicht etwas hart - ich lasse mich aber auch nicht gerne der Lüge bezichtigen und wenn Du Dir seine Beiträge in der Vergangenheit so anschaust bin ich nicht er erste mit dem er "zusammenrauscht".

Meistens läuft das genauso ab wie bei mir - ich bin aber bisher davon ausgegangen dass man sich mit ihm auch normal unterhalten kann und dass es bei den anderen eine "Vorgeschichte" gegeben hat. 

Dem ist so anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich meinte das mit der Unwahrheit. Das finde ich sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Das man mit Uli leicht mal anecken kann ist sicher kein Geheimnis.


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich meinte das mit der Unwahrheit. Das finde ich sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> Das man mit Uli leicht mal anecken kann ist sicher kein Geheimnis.



Nicht nur anecken - ich würde mich sogar soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen dass er nach Streit sucht! Das hat er ja zur genüge bewiesen ... 

Ob er bei anderen Gelegenheiten absichtlich Unwahrheit geschrieben hat kann ich nicht abschließen beurteilen - da hast Du recht - zumal er sich aus vielen Sachen - zugegebenermaßen geschickt - herauswindet und versucht dem anderen den "schwarzen Peter" zuzuschieben. Ob das nun Lügen sind soll doch jeder für sich selber beurteilen - ich habe mir spätestens seit diesem Posting meine Meinung über ihn gebildet. 

Auf jeden Fall ein sehr unangenehmer Zeitgenosse der, so wie er sich hier im Forum gibt, anscheinend irgendwas zu kompensieren versucht. Mit Freude am Angeln und am Gerät hat dass schon lange nichts mehr zu tun. Schade eigentlich denn was ich so gelesen habe scheint er was Geräte angeht gar nicht so schlecht drauf zu sein.

Trotzdem Danke dass Du versuchst da den Deckel drauf zu machen ich hätte mich nicht provozieren lassen sollen - mir reicht diese Erfahrung und ich werde garantiert nicht wieder den Fehler machen mich mit Ihm auf eine sinnlose Diskussion einzulassen.

Da Du Ihn ja gut kennst weist Du ja weis ich meine!

Gruß Peter


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich fasse den Thread mal zusammen:
Man darf zwar keine Rolle oberhalb der Preisklasse einer Red Arc mit einer Red Arc vergleichen, aber umgekehrt schon wenn es dienlich ist.
Man darf sich nicht auf Verkaufszahlen beziehen wenn man keine genauen Angaben dazu hat, es sei denn die gefühlten Verkaufszahlen sprechen für die RedArc.
Man darf in einem Thread mit dem Thema "Red Arch 10300 gut oder schlecht" nur sagen das sie gut ist, weil alles andere Sticheleien und Provokationen sind.
Man darf sie nicht nicht empfehlen (Ja. Meine Grammatik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig!), weil es sehr viele Probleme damit gibt/gab, da das alles Einzelfälle sind und sie trotzdem eine gute Rolle ist.
Wenn ein "Anti-RedArc" was sagt lügt er und wenn jemand die Aussage(n) eines "Pro-RedArc" in Frage stellt, ist er ein Lügner.
Wenn ein "Anti-RedArc" nachfragt bzw. Gegenargumente bringt, will er unbedingt das letzte Wort haben und wenn wenn "Pro-RedArc" das letzte Wort haben will, dann nur weil er Recht hat und es gibt keine grundlegenden Probleme mit der RedArc, weil das alles Einzelfälle sind, die darauf beruhen das man sie unmittelbar nach dem Kauf nicht gleich zerlegt und gefettet/geölt hat.

Ich bin mir jetzt noch nicht ganz sicher was mir mehr auf die Ei*** geht; die schw**rote Rolle mit dem ekligen Metallkurbelknauf der im Winter eiskalt ist (Ja. Ich  fische immer ohne Handschuhe.), deren Kauf ein Glücksspiel ist oder einige User hier die anscheinend einen Schrein für die Rolle im Keller stehen haben und jeden zweiten Sonntag ihr zu Ehren ein Hühnchen opfern, aber ich glaub ich das geht mir beides am südlichsten Punkt meiner Wirbelsäule vorbei.
Ist aber trotzdem amüsant zu lesen.. irgendwie zumindest. #h


----------



## cyberpeter (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Damit hast Du vielen sehr geholfen!!

 #6 |uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ich habe von anderen Forenteilnehmern ja schon erfahren dass Du es mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau nimmst und dass normale Diskussionen mit Dir eher nicht möglich sind - mein kleiner Tipp - nicht von sich auf andere schließen!!



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du wiederum nicht in der Lage bist, das zu belegen. Lieber Peter, ich habe lediglich nachgefragt, ob du in der Lage bist, deine Aussagen zu belegen. Vielleicht solltest du mal in dich gehen und mal ein wenig darüber nachdenken, was du hier so verzapfst.

Wie ist noch der Spruch mit den getroffenen Hunden? Ich gehe jetzt angeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Kurze Anmerkung zum Thema "Lügner" oder nicht - und danach bitte wieder alls OnTopic! :

Ich weiss nicht ob cyberpeter Uli persönlich kennt oder nicht.

Dass Uli eine eigene Meinung hat, diese vertritt und damit auch oft genug aneckt ist weder verwerflich noch unerlaubt, solange es sich in den verbalen Grenzen hält, die bei uns im Forum angesagt sind (tut es meist bisher..)...

Ich habe Uli jedenfalls persönlich kennen gelernt ( http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rwegs-bei-boardies-diesmal-bei-sundvogel.html ) und würde diesem "Vorwurf" defintiv nicht zustimmen:


> Zitat von *cyberpeter*
> Ich habe von anderen Forenteilnehmern ja schon erfahren dass Du es mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau nimmst und dass normale Diskussionen mit Dir eher nicht möglich sind - mein kleiner Tipp - nicht von sich auf andere schließen!!



Mich stimmt da eher nachdenklich, wenn manche Leute hier immer schreiben was sie von anderen Leuten hören oder in anderen Foren gefunden/gelesen haben, ohne das zu belegen, selbst auch Nachfrage nicht....

Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass sich dieser Stil hier nicht durchsetzt. Argumente, zumal belegbare, sind nie ein Problem. Gerüchteverbreitung an Hand nicht belegter Fakten schon eher..

Und damit jetzt wieder Ontopic, dass die Mods nicht noch zur Verwarnkeule greifen müssen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich fasse den Thread mal zusammen:
> Man darf zwar keine Rolle oberhalb der Preisklasse einer Red Arc mit einer Red Arc vergleichen, aber umgekehrt schon wenn es dienlich ist.
> Man darf sich nicht auf Verkaufszahlen beziehen wenn man keine genauen Angaben dazu hat, es sei denn die gefühlten Verkaufszahlen sprechen für die RedArc.
> Man darf in einem Thread mit dem Thema "Red Arch 10300 gut oder schlecht" nur sagen das sie gut ist, weil alles andere Sticheleien und Provokationen sind.
> ...




Trifft die Sache doch in einigen Punkten... #6

Man sollte die Rolle als das betrachten was sie ist: Preislich höchstens Mittelklasse. Genau das leistet sie dann eben auch. Was erwartet man für 50€? Das bekommt man auch aber eben auch absolut nicht mehr. Ausser man hat Glück. Aber man kann eben auch Pech haben... |uhoh:


----------



## bobbl (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich fasse den Thread mal zusammen:
> Man darf zwar keine Rolle oberhalb der Preisklasse einer Red Arc mit einer Red Arc vergleichen, aber umgekehrt schon wenn es dienlich ist.
> Man darf sich nicht auf Verkaufszahlen beziehen wenn man keine genauen Angaben dazu hat, es sei denn die gefühlten Verkaufszahlen sprechen für die RedArc.
> Man darf in einem Thread mit dem Thema "Red Arch 10300 gut oder schlecht" nur sagen das sie gut ist, weil alles andere Sticheleien und Provokationen sind.
> ...




Ich hau mich weg, ist das geil#6

Ich glaube, du hast mit diesem Posting den gesamten Threat zusammen gefasst


----------



## TRANSformator (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich hau mich weg, ist das geil#6
> 
> Ich glaube, du hast mit diesem Posting den gesamten Threat zusammen gefasst



Nicht ganz richtig, er hat damit lediglich das zusammengefasst, was einige hier im Thread gern hören wollten.


----------



## Koalabaer (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, er hat damit lediglich das zusammengefasst, was einige hier im Thread gern hören wollten.



und manch anderer auf keinen Fall. :vik:

und hier geht's um ne Angelrolle. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> So, ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen
> 
> Das Nachfetten halte ich persönlich so, weil ich ein absoluter Perfektionist bin. Das ist kein Muss. [...] Aber es gibt eben welche, die aufgrund der hohen Verkaufszahlen in unseren Breitengraden dann natürlich extrem auffallen. Dies sind in den meisten Fällend ann auch die Rollen, bei denen es das Getriebe auf Dauer zerbröselt.



Das widerspricht sich. Wenn man dem Argument folgt, kann man sich nicht  blind auf seine Arc verlassen und muss sie eben doch zunächst mal  aufschrauben, um böse Überaschungen zu vermeiden. Gleichwohl liegt es eben nicht (nur) am Fett, dass deren Getriebe zuweilen die Grätsche macht. Nun kann man schon sagen, dass man dem Gerät keine Belastungen zumuten will, aber angesichts dessen, dass man gerade beim Gufieren doch öfter auf Verdacht einen Anhieb setzt, der sich dann als Hänger herausstellt, kann man wohl eine gewisse Belastung nicht vermeiden...



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Von den Verkaufszahlen können doch nur wenige Rollen mithalten, wenn man sich mal am Gewässer umschaut. Somit ist es schwierig, ohne einen Faktor zwischen Verkaufs- und Defektzahlen einen Vergleich zu anderen Rollen zu ziehen. Ist eben alles Spekulation (sowohl von meiner, als auch deiner Seite).



Nein, spekulieren tu ich da nicht. Dieses Argument der hohen Verkaufszahlen, die häufig geschilderte Probleme als Einzelfälle abqualifizieren, wird immer nur als "weapon of last resort" der Red Arc Fangemeinde ins Feld geführt. Für mich zählt etwas anderes, nämlich, dass es in dem Preissegment durchaus Rollen gibt, die einerseits einen hinlänglich hohen Verbreitungsgrad (insgesamt, bei mir und unter meinen Freunden) aufweisen und die andererseits, gut rollen, bremsen, mit allerlei Schnur klarkommen und bei denen - das ist das Wichtigste - Schilderungen von Totalausfällen sicher weder häufen, noch mir überhaupt bekannt sind. 



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass Problem ist doch, dass die meisten über die Arcs "herziehen" aber  wenn man dann nach einer Alternative in der *gleichen Preisklasse*  fragt ist entweder Schweigen im Walde oder



Und diese Rollen heißen z.B. Blue Arc ohne WS, Penn Sargus oder Shimano Exage, wobei letztere auf längere Sicht etwas labberig wird. Bei Abu läßt sich bestimmt auch was finden, allerdings entzieht sich dies meiner Kenntnis. 



TRANSformator schrieb:


> 10 lb Prower Pro als Abschleppseil zu bezeichnen finde ich persönlich jetzt übertrieben.



Mag sein . Allerdings ist es schon eine interessante Erkenntniss, dass Bremse und Spulenhub eher für schweres Fischen ausgelegt sind, das Getriebe aber nicht. Umgekehrt, setze ich sie für leichtes Fischen ein - wofür sie laut Peter gemacht ist - muß ich ein trotzdem ein Seil fischen, da sie mit dünner Schnur nicht klarkommt. 



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet (bitte an dieser Stelle keine aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Zitate), dass die Arc die Über-Rolle schlecht hin ist, sondern nur, dass sie innerhalb ihrer Preisklasse top ist, jedoch gewisse Schwächen hat, die andere Rollen in der Preisklasse eventuell nicht haben. Die haben dafür dann z.B. andere Probleme. Man sollte also abwägen und selektieren.



Sie ist eben auf Grund der Schwächen auch in der Preisklasse eben nicht top. Es gibt bessere, funktionalere Rollen mit weniger Kinderkrankheiten, die sich - in Anbetracht des Alters der Serie - bis ins Rentnerdasein hinziehen. Fragt nun jemand, ob die Red Arc gut oder schlecht ist, um dies zur Grundlage einer Kaufentscheidung zu machen, wäre es sträflich, nicht darauf hinzuweisen, dass es nach Abwägen aller Erfahrungen  sinnvollere Anlagemöglichkeiten für den schmaleren Geldbeutel gibt.


----------



## TRANSformator (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

@Kaulbarschspezi
Ich nehme deine Aussage zur Kenntnis. Wir haben da unterschiedliche Meinungen und es muss da keinen Konsens geben. Ich habe mit keiner meiner Arcs (abgesehen Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen (nach längerer Nutzung) und dem jetzigen Problem beim Twitchen mit der kleinen Zauber und 8lb Power Pro) Probleme gehabt. Andere mir bekannte Arcs im Bekanntenkreis laufen vergleichbar gut. Für mich gibt es also keinen Grund, die Rolle zu verteufeln.
Im Gegensatz zur Arc haben bei mir in der Vergangenheit zwei Exage deutlich Probleme gemacht. Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen zähle ich mal garnicht dazu, weil das für mich ein Verschleißteil darstellt und bnnen 2 Minuten getauscht ist. Bei der einen Exage gab gab es nach einem Jahr reger Benutzung dieses "labbrig" werden. Spiel an allen Ecken und Enden. Taugt nur noch zum Grundangeln. Die andere Exage hats garnicht so weit gebracht (Totalausfall beim Drill eines dickeren Astes).

Die Blue Arc ohne WS nimmt sicherlich mehr hin als die Red Arc, bei leichten Abstrichen im Lauf. Ist aber nicht marginal, insgesamt siedle ich die BLue Arc ohne WS deshalb im Mittel/Zweifelsfall auch etwas über der Red Arc an.

Die Sargus fische ich persönlich nicht, hatte sie lediglich im Laden und bei einem Bekannten kurz am Wasser in der Hand. Kann diese Rolle also nur begrenzt bewerten. Macht einen guten und sehr stabilen Eindruck, kurbelt sich gut. Die Wicklung war in Relation jedoch recht schlecht. Der Bekannte berichtete mir auch, dass sie mit dünnen Schnüren Probleme hätte. Wie das genau aussieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Bei ABU gab es die 700er Cardinals, die in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse spielen und eigenbtlich sehr beliebt sind. Habe eine 704, der ich ehrlich gesagt mit gemischten Problemen gegenüber stehe. Verarbeitung war so lala, teilweise lose Späne vom Fräsen/Drehen bei der Herstellung, mangelhafte Fettung (vorallem das Lager der Rücklaufsperre war fast trocken), daher mäßiger Lauf und leichte Geräusche. Nach kompletter Demontage, Reinigung und Fettung mit gutem Fett/Öl, hat sicher der Lauf deutlich verbessert und die Geräusche sind weg. Nun ist sie wirklich schön, wenn nicht das Problem mit den Prücken wäre. Beim Jiggen mit 10er Power Pro ruft sie ständig Perücken hervor, wie im anderen Thread bereits beschrieben. Zuviel Schnur kanns nicht mehr sein, auf den Spulenknauf wickelt sie auch nicht, die Story wird weitergehen.....

So bildet sich jeder seine Meinung, meine Erfahrungen (wohlgemerkt einige) mit der Red Arc sind gut und nahezu problemlos, während andere Rollen Probleme gemacht haben. 
Bei dir siehts ganz anders aus. Deine Erfahrungen mit der Red Arc sind schlecht, gute Erfahrungen hast du mit den Rollen gemacht, die bei mir Problemkinder sind.
So verschieden kanns sein, letztlich sinds einfach unterschiedliche Erfahrungen und Ansprüche. Wie gesagt, brauchts da nicht zwingend einen Konsens.
Letztlich ist sowohl deine, meine und jede andere Meinung nur subjektiv. Keinen anderen Anspruch habe ich an meine Aussage. 
Deshalb brauchen wir das Thema meiner Meinung nach auch nicht noch länger unnötig wie die Leichenfledderer ausschlachten.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## TRANSformator (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Achso:
Ansonsten bitte ich euch alle, nicht persönlich zu werden. Nicht nur das plumpe Angemache, sondern auch das geschickte Sticheln, welches sich einige hier zur Aufgabe gemacht haben, ist letztlich nur eine Provokation und muss nicht sein. Auch das gehört für mich zum schlechten Umgangston. Es geht hier lediglich um Angelrollen, da brauchts keine Emotionen.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## DokSnyder (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Traurig, dass ein Thread sich so lesen lassen muss. Wollte mal eben reinlesen was die Leute so denken, scheint ja ein interessantes Thema zu sein wenn man die Seitenanzahl sich so anguckt. Aber wo gehts hier tatsächlich noch um die RedArc?



Um zum Thema was zu sagen: Mir gefällt die Rolle von der Optik her (rot = schwul?.... komische Theorie)
und sie läuft einwandfrei. Das ist für mich wichtig. Wenn sie irgendwann kaputt gehen sollte hole ich mir einen Neue. 
Desweiteren liegt sie genau in meinem Preissegment, und andere die ich aus der unteren Mittelklasse getestet habe liefen alle schlechter. (Sargus, Exage) Ob diese auf lange Sicht sehr viel stabiler sind weiss ich nicht, dafür fische ich zu wenig mit denen. Dafür ist mir der sanfte Lauf zu wichtig.
Als Student habe ich keinen Vergleich zu 200€+ Rollen, bin mir aber sicher dass die noch viel besser laufen (können), dafür zahlt man ja auch.


----------



## Fabiasven (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Traurig, dass ein Thread sich so lesen lassen muss. Wollte mal eben reinlesen was die Leute so denken, scheint ja ein interessantes Thema zu sein wenn man die Seitenanzahl sich so anguckt. Aber wo gehts hier tatsächlich noch um die RedArc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|good:


----------



## Fabiasven (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

fetten hilft, war bei mir das problem


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Sein Problem ist aber, dass er die Rolle zusammengebastelt hat und Teile überbleiben, jetzt braucht er eine Explosionszeichnung.


----------



## Fabiasven (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Wer jetzt hier meint weiter persönlich werden zu müssen, wird mit Verwarnung nicht unter 2 Punkten und 90 Tagen Dauer bedacht..

Ich hoffe die Ansage war jetzt so klar, dass JEDER sie verstanden hat..


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

[edit by Thomas90904: Gut erkannt mit sachlich bleiben, leider zu spät...]


Aber nun gut.. bleiben wir sachlich und lassen die Verkaufszahlen außer Acht, weil wenn man diese Zahlen nicht kennt ist es schwierig zu sagen ob die Defektrate jetzt hoch oder niedrig ist.
Wieso sollte man jemandem eine Rolle empfehlen, die in der Vergangenheit schon desöfteren negativ aufgefallen ist?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2943053&postcount=129 Nur mal als groben Anhalt, weil ich keine Lust habe weitere Postings zu Problemen rauszusuchen.
Das nächste ist dann, wieso man jemandem eine Rolle empfehlen soll, bei der es empfehlenswert (sinnvoll, nützlich, wie auch immer) ist, sie vor dem ersten Einsatz zu warten (im Sinne von zerlegen, fetten/ölen, zusammensetzen)?

Und auf das allseits beliebte "Es gibt keine vergleichbaren Rollen in der Preisklasse". Penn Sargus, Daiwa Exceller und Shimano Seido (gibt sicher noch mehr, allerdings besitze ich keine weiteren Rollen die ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung mit der RedArc vergleichen könnte).
Gut.. die laufen zwar nicht so sauber wie eine funktionierende RedArc, dafür ist die Schnurverlegung vergleichbar/gleichwertig und sie sind bisher bei weitem noch nicht so häufig negativ aufgefallen wie die Red Arc. Die Frage ist also nicht was gegen die Red Arc spricht, sondern was dafür spricht? Wenn ich zu einer Rolle in einem Forum mehrere negative Meldungen zu den gleichen Problemen lese, dann kann es noch so viel Angler geben die mir der Rolle glücklich sind. Mir ist das Risiko zu hoch eine "kaputte" (_Kaffeemühle_) zu kaufen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Also ich habe eine Red Arc und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Ich habe sie mit der geflochtenen Power Pro 0.15 bespult.
Kann nur positives von ihr berichten|wavey:.

1. weicher und sauberer Lauf#6
2. super saubere Schnurverlegung#6
3. Bremse lässt sich, sehr fein Justieren#6
4. Lack sieht noch aus wie am ersten Tag#6
5. Rücklaufanschlag erste Sahne#6
6. genial das Extragummi für die Kurbel#6
7. Schnurfangbügel Klappmechanismus immer noch 1A#6
8. Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eine Extraklasse#6

Ich kann diese Rolle nur wärmsten`s empfehlen, fische nun ca. 1 Jahr mit ihr ohne sie nachzufetten etc.

Meine persönliche Note für diese Rolle ist eine *Eins*, da mir nichts einfällt was aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung gegen sie spricht. Für mich ein sehr guter Kauf.:vik:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Zitat christan36
Ich bin mir jetzt noch nicht ganz sicher was mir mehr auf die Ei***  geht; die schw**rote Rolle mit dem *ekligen Metallkurbelknauf der im  Winter eiskalt ist (Ja. Ich  fische immer ohne Handschuhe.)*, deren Kauf  ein Glücksspiel ist oder einige User hier die anscheinend einen Schrein  für die Rolle im Keller stehen haben und jeden zweiten Sonntag ihr zu  Ehren ein Hühnchen opfern, aber ich glaub ich das geht mir beides am  südlichsten Punkt meiner Wirbelsäule vorbei.
Ist aber trotzdem amüsant zu lesen.. irgendwie zumindest. #h

*Warum machst du dann nicht den mitgelieferten Gummi auf die Kurbel????*
*Hmmm*|bigeyes , oder fährst du mit deinem Auto im Winter auch mit Sommerreifen?

Beim Boddenangler im nachfolgenden Link findest du das Gummi unter Beschreibung im Lieferumfang erwähnt.

http://boddenangler.de/Spro-RedArc-10300

*Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.*


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Dann lieber den kalten Metallpopel oder ein Loch in der Kniescheibe. Kannst aber mal "fireline" anschreiben; mit ihm war und bin ich ab und zu mal beim Fischen. Der hat mich letztes (oder vorletztes?) Jahr desöfteren mit der Red Arc gesehen. Irgendwo hab ich auch noch ein Fangfoto wo meine Wenigkeit incl. Rute und Rolle drauf ist. Zur Not kann ich auch die Rechnung einscannen und Dir schicken.
Oder sonst noch irgendwelche Vorschläge wie ich meine Aussagen beweisen soll?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> [...] insgesamt siedle ich die BLue Arc ohne WS deshalb im Mittel/Zweifelsfall auch etwas über der Red Arc an.



Na, das ist doch schonmal ein Punkt, wo Einigkeit herrscht.



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Die Sargus fische ich persönlich nicht, hatte sie lediglich im Laden und bei einem Bekannten kurz am Wasser in der Hand. Kann diese Rolle also nur begrenzt bewerten. Macht einen guten und sehr stabilen Eindruck, kurbelt sich gut. Die Wicklung war in Relation jedoch recht schlecht.



Das Wickelbild der Sargus ist sicherlich nicht so hübsch wie das  der Arc(s), allerdings sind mir keine damit verbundenen Probleme bekannt.   



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Der Bekannte berichtete mir auch, dass sie mit dünnen Schnüren Probleme hätte. Wie das genau aussieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Vielleicht könntest Du ja mal nachfragen, um was für Probleme und welche Schnüre es sich handelt? Abgesehen davon, dass es mich tatsächlich interessiert, fehlt mir sonst die hier im Thread oft kritisierte "Butter bei die Fische"... 

Ansonsten läuft sie auch längst nicht so leichtgängig wie eine gut gefettete Arc. Aber hier steht man wohl insgesamt for dem Trade off - stabile, verlässliche, funktionale Rolle vs. potentiell leichtgängige mit hübschem Wickelbild aber funktionalen Schwächen... 



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Arc haben bei mir in der  Vergangenheit zwei Exage deutlich Probleme gemacht. Lager im  Schnurlaufröllchen zähle ich mal garnicht dazu, weil das für mich ein  Verschleißteil darstellt und bnnen 2 Minuten getauscht ist. Bei der  einen Exage gab gab es nach einem Jahr reger Benutzung dieses "labbrig"  werden. Spiel an allen Ecken und Enden. Taugt nur noch zum Grundangeln.  Die andere Exage hats garnicht so weit gebracht (Totalausfall beim Drill  eines dickeren Astes).



Das kann ich nachvollziehen, wobei in meinem Bekanntenkreis die Exages nie komplett zerbröselt sind. Aber sicher ist sie nicht die langlebigste/robusteste, dafür spart man schonmal 10-20 € im Vergleich zur Arc .



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Bei ABU gab es die 700er Cardinals, die in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse spielen und eigenbtlich sehr beliebt sind. Habe eine 704, der ich ehrlich gesagt mit gemischten Problemen gegenüber stehe. Verarbeitung war so lala, teilweise lose Späne vom Fräsen/Drehen bei der Herstellung, mangelhafte Fettung (vorallem das Lager der Rücklaufsperre war fast trocken), daher mäßiger Lauf und leichte Geräusche. Nach kompletter Demontage, Reinigung und Fettung mit gutem Fett/Öl, hat sicher der Lauf deutlich verbessert und die Geräusche sind weg. Nun ist sie wirklich schön, wenn nicht das Problem mit den Prücken wäre.



Dies kann ich nicht beurteilen, meine Vermutung rührt da auch eher daher, dass es wohl zufriedene Nutzer der Abu's in der Preisklasse geben soll. Ich selbst fische eine Sorön SX und bin eigentlich in jeder Hinsicht begeistert, allerdings liegt diese ja preislich schon im nächsten Segment ...#h


----------



## TRANSformator (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch schonmal ein Punkt, wo Einigkeit herrscht.


Korrekt, da herrscht Einigkeit. Dieser Meinung war ich aber schon immer. Die Blue Arc ohne WS/Ryobi Applause ist *für mich* definitiv der absolute Preisleistungssieger in der Preisklasse.




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das Wickelbild der Sargus ist sicherlich nicht so hübsch wie das  der Arc(s), allerdings sind mir keine damit verbundenen Probleme bekannt.
> Vielleicht könntest Du ja mal nachfragen, um was für Probleme und welche Schnüre es sich handelt? Abgesehen davon, dass es mich tatsächlich interessiert, fehlt mir sonst die hier im Thread oft kritisierte "Butter bei die Fische"...
> Ansonsten läuft sie auch längst nicht so leichtgängig wie eine gut gefettete Arc. Aber hier steht man wohl insgesamt for dem Trade off - stabile, verlässliche, funktionale Rolle vs. potentiell leichtgängige mit hübschem Wickelbild aber funktionalen Schwächen...


Sagte ja schon, dass ich die Rolle nur sehr begrenzt bewerten kann, da ich damit noch keine Stunden am Wasser zugebracht habe. Den Bekannten werde ich mal darauf anhauen, wenn ich ihn treffe. Den kenn ich nur vom Wasser, wenn man ihn mal trifft, ansonsten hab ich mit dem nichts am Hut.
Ich meine, er hatte damals die Spiderwire Stealth Code Red in 0,14 drauf. Damit war das Wickelbild zwar keine Schönheit, aber es funktionierte. Probleme hatte er mit Perücken bei dünneren Schnüren. Nicht so dramatisch bei jedem dritten Wurf, aber dennoch in regelmäßigen Abständen. Welche Schnüre das genau waren, weiß ich nicht, werde ihn aber fragen, wenn ich ihn seh.
Im Netz gibts sonst aber auch einige Berichte bezüglich der Wicklung. Oftmals wohl die allseits bekannte Problematik mit zu vielen oder zu wenigen Unterlegscheiben und damit falscher Anpassung des Spulenhubs. An sich ist das kein Problem, wenn man es über Scheiben anpassen kann. Blöd ists nur, wenn bei der Sargus keine mitgeliefert werden. Kenne den Lieferumfang nicht im Detail, meine aber zu wissen, dass eben solche Scheiben bei der Sargus fehlen?!
Hier hat wohl jemand ein ähnliches Problem:
http://www.naffen.net/forum/showthread.php?p=480352




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das kann ich nachvollziehen, wobei in meinem Bekanntenkreis die Exages nie komplett zerbröselt sind. Aber sicher ist sie nicht die langlebigste/robusteste, dafür spart man schonmal 10-20 € im Vergleich zur Arc .


Preisklasse würde ich mal als gleichwertig ansehen variiert je nach Quelle leicht. Bei AM-Angelsport (wo die Preise recht gut sind) sind beide z.B. in der 4000er Größe gleich teuer. Die 10-20 € lass ich also als Argument nicht gelten, teilweise gibts die Arc ja öfter auch schon mal für 50 €. Da brauchen wir keine Korinthen "kacken", sind ziemlich gleich teuer.
Langlebig ist sie sicherlich nicht, auch das Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen musste ich bei beiden nach einiger Zeit ersetzen.




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Dies kann ich nicht beurteilen, meine Vermutung rührt da auch eher daher, dass es wohl zufriedene Nutzer der Abu's in der Preisklasse geben soll. Ich selbst fische eine Sorön SX und bin eigentlich in jeder Hinsicht begeistert, allerdings liegt diese ja preislich schon im nächsten Segment ...#h


Die 704 spielt eigentlich auch schon in einer etwas anderen Preisklasse als die Arc. Habe sie im Abverkauf für etwa den Preis einer Arc bekommen. Wie gesagt, wird nicht mehr hergestellt. In der direkten Preisklasse der Arc gibts bei ABU für mich momentan sonst nichts vergleichbares. Die 700er liegt jetzt im Abverkauf auf Arc-Preisniveau, die 800er auch. Vorher lagen die jedoch darüber. Die 800er bekommt man jedoch garnicht mehr, bei der 700er noch Restbestände. Die Sorön liegt dann schon bei fast doppelt so teuer.

Als nächstes gibts eh was von Shimano. Und zwar eine 2500er Rarenium für die selbstgebaute Pac Bay 784-2 Twitche, ums noch leichter zu machen. So sollte dann ein Gesamtkombigewicht von ca. 325 gr. drin sein.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## donlotis (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Als nächstes gibts eh was von Shimano.



VERRÄTER! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## stichling-hunter (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Die Blue Arc ohne WS/Ryobi Applause ist *für mich* definitiv der absolute Preisleistungssieger in der Preisklasse.


 Komisch dass Du erst jetzt damit rausrückst|kopfkrat In deinen vorhergehenden Postings ging dies dann neben der permanenten RedArc-Lobhudelei wohl irgendwie etwas unter :q



TRANSformator schrieb:


> ... teilweise gibts die Arc ja *öfter* auch schon mal für 50 €.


Achja? Wo denn? |kopfkrat |rolleyes 
Wenn du solch seltene Angebote vom KaKi-Moritz bzgl. der Red Arc gelten lässt, dann solltest im Gegenzug aber auch das damalige 35€ Exage-Angebot von AM-Angelsport gelten lassen.  
Der reguläre Preis einer Red Arc liegt, in diversen Angelläden, je nach Größe meist zw. 65-85€ und der einer Exage meist zw. 45-65€, bei diesem Mid-Preislevel sollte man sich da schon eingestehen können dass die Exage i.d.R. preislich ne Klasse unter der Red Arc liegt.



donlotis schrieb:


> VERRÄTER!


... oder einfach nur Einsicht?! 


#h


.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Pro-fishing.de hatte auch schon mehrmals die Red Arc für ~50€...


----------



## stichling-hunter (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Pro-fishing.de hatte auch schon mehrmals die Red Arc für ~50€...


Ja und nun? |rolleyes
Die Exage gab's bei anderen Anbietern auch schon unter 40€.
Immer brav auf die Intention achten  


.


----------



## Röhrich (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Ich hatte vorgestern das Vergnügen, mit der RedArc knapp 5 Stunden zu fischen. Mein Fazit:
eine Rolle wie viele andere, nichts besonderes, läuft nicht sehr rund (irgendwie "hart"), gutes Wickelbild, die graue Lackierung an der Bügelhalterung ziemlich minderwertig, verstehe den ganzen "Hype" um das Ding nicht... Ich kaufe mir jedenfalls keine Red, da gibt es meiner Meinung nach bessere Rollen für das gleiche Geld (werden zwar nicht so beworben und "ausgezeichnet", überzeugen mich aber qualitativ).


_Welcher ist der beste Zanderköder im Juni?_
_Egal! Du musst aber eine RedArc haben!_

(Duckundwech) :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Dass manche es nicht verstehen wollen, wenn ich klar ansage, dass das persönliche privat und nicht öffentlich ausgemacht werden sollte...


----------



## sprogoe (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Hallo Zusammen,

es gibt ja immer wieder Angler, die ein bestimmtes Produkt dermaßen hochloben, daß man es schon garnicht mehr hören will.

Ich finde es am besten, wenn man sich vor der Kaufentscheidung das Teil im Laden sehr genau ansieht und daraus sich eine eigene Meinung bildet.

Ich möchte hier keine geschäftsschädigen Äußerungen darstellen, darum nenne ich mal nur 2 Beispiele von relativ teuren Angelrollen, die ich mal genau unter die Lupe genommen habe und nenne aus diesem Grund auch nicht den Hersteller, sondern nur das Modell.
Ich hatte eine Red Arc und eine Metallica in der Hand. Beim testen von Angelrollen drehe ich immer die Spule auf den vordersten Punkt und wackel dann mal an der Spule.
Ich bin sehr erstaunt gewesen, daß beide Rollen, die fast nen Hunnie kosten sollen, so viel Spiel aufweisen. Da gibt es teilweise Rollen zwischen 20-30.- EUR, die nicht solch ein Spiel haben.

Man könnte schon denken, daß einige Produkte so stark beworben werden, daß irgendwann ein gewisses Klientee vorhanden ist und sich der Gedanke in den Köpfen der anderen Angler festsetzt: "So ein Teil muß ich unbedingt haben". 

Allein schon daß Aussehen der heutigen Rollenkurbeln bei sogenannten Markenprodukten ist doch bei fast allen gleich.
Wo möglich stammen die alle aus der gleichen Produktionsstätte aus Fernost und werden uns hier im westlichen Europa für teures Geld angeboten.

Somit sollte man seine Kaufentscheidung nicht nur auf das Aussehen und die Meinung Anderer stützen, sondern sich das Produkt genauestens selber ansehen und sich seine eigene Meinung bilden.

Ich wünsche Allen ein glückliches Händchen bei der Auswahl von Neuanschaffungen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Khaane (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Bei "echten" Spinnrollen gibt es eigentlich ne ganz einfache Regel:

Sucht man ne Rundumsorglos-Rolle fürs leichte/mittlere Spinnfischen und hat ein Budget über 100 € so kauft man nur Shimano/Daiwa.

Fürs "Grobe" kann man auch mal bei den anderen Marken schauen.


----------



## inselkandidat (12. April 2011)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Hab ne 10300, läuft seit 2006 ohne irgentwelche Probleme, und ne 10200 - lief von Anfang (2007) an sch***e. 
Ach ja, hab bei der 10300 mal das Kugellager im Schnurlaufröchen getauscht....Wahrscheinlich durch zuviel Salzwassertauchbäder  kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Andreas04101980 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Meine 10300er Arc geht Montag nach nicht ganz 1 Jahr zur Garantieabwicklung!
War mega zufrieden und habe sie vor allem wegen dem  Geflecht (Materialschlacht) besonders vorsichtig behandelt!
Habe die Ersatz mit Mono bespult um Forellen und Barsche zu fangen und siehe da!!!

Das Getriebe klockert vor allem wenn ich die Rute seitlich halte und das Schnurlaufröllchen surrt ohnehin!

Da ich schon etliche ProcasterX auf dem Gewissen habe (geflecht) zitter ich jetzt und verliere das Vertrauen und auch den Sinn im Geflecht wenn man sich damit alles zerstört!

Dann verzichte ich lieber auf das Gufi weil das Geld eh nicht so locker sitzt [emoji17]


----------



## Panscher (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Red Arc 10300 gut oder schlecht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern meine Red Arc kurz testen können und bin recht zufrieden. Gut ich habe auch noch nicht die Erfahrungen um sie gross mit anderen Rollen vergleichen zu können.

Was mir aber gleich auffiel ist ein häufigeres "knacken" im Knauf der Kurbel. wirklich hören kann man es nicht, aber man spürt es halt in den Fingern beim kurbeln. Kennt diese problem jemand? Kann man da irgendwie Abhilfe schaffen??

Panscher


----------

